# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Ο Λάζαρος της καρδιάς μας.

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ξελάσκαρα λίγο απ τη δουλειά.....πφπφπφ

Πάμε απ την αρχή.

Πηρα 5 αυγά που τα τέσσερα είναι ένσπορα.

Βγήκαν 2 πουλάκια το Σάββατο (13η μέρα) και 2 πουλάκια την Κυριακή (14η μέρα)

Μετα απο 2 μέρες χάνω ένα μικρό ατάιστο και την 4η μέρα χάνω άλλο ένα ατάιστο.

Την 5η μέρα παω να τα δω και τα βλέπω και τα δύο ξανα ατάιστα αλλά ζούσαν κανονικά.

(Πέντε μέρες αφού ζούσαν τα πουλιά σημαίνει ότι κάτι τάιζε)

Πιάνω λοιπόν και τα ταίζω και όταν πήγα μετά απο 3 ώρες να δω τι γίνεται .....τα είχε πετάξει και τα δύο κάτω απο τη φωλιά.

ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ ο Βασίλης.

Μισοπεθαμένα και τα δύο.

Τα παίρνω γρήγορα και τα πάω στο μαγαζί που έχω μία κανάρα που περιμένω να μου κάνει το πρώτο της αυγό την επόμενη μέρα (φτιαγμένη η φωλιά)

Η κανάρα είναι με καρδερίνα.

Μέχρι να πάω στο μαγαζι και τα δύο ήταν σχεδόν πεθαμένα και όταν προσπάθησα να τα ταίσω εγώ ...δεν σηκωναν ουτε κεφαλι.

Τέλος.

Μου έρχεται μια ιδέα.

Δεν βάζω τους νεοσσούς στη φωλιά της κανάρας να δω τι θα γίνει ?

Και τα βάζω.

Η κανάρα όπως θα δείτε στο σχετικό video που ακολουθει ..ξαφνιάζεται και αρχιζει και τσιρίζει μόλις βλέπει τους 2 νεοσσούς μέσα στη φωλιά.Βέβαια ο ένας είναι σχεδον πεθαμένος όταν τα έβαλα και ο άλλος ..απλά ανέπνεε.

Ακολουθει video.



H καναρα όχι μονο επαναφέρει στη ζωή το ένα καρδερινάκι αλλά το τουμπανιάζει στο φαί .

ΑΛΛΑ

Μετα απο 15 λεπτά το καρδερινάκι τρώει την δεύτερη πτώση απο την φωλιά την ίδια μέρα....αφού το πεταξε η καναρα.

Την τύχη μου μεσα.

Το ξαναπαίρνω και το βάζω στη φωλιά που είχα πάρει απο τις καρδερίνες....και αποφασίζω να το ταίσω μόνος μου.

Και αυτο κάνω όπως βλέπετε στο επόμενο video.




Μετα απο 2 μέρες βλέπω ψείρα στη φωλιά και τα ξαναπαίρνω στο κρανίο.Τα πετάω όλα και της φτιάχνω νέα φωλιά.

Το καρδερινάκι σήμερα είναι 9 ημερών και τα πάει περιφημα (για την ωρα)

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη μια χαρα................... ειδα και μουσικη επιμελεια το βιντεακι .

να σου ζησει...!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Βασιλη.... δακρυσα απο την χαρα μου... φτου μην το ματυασω...
δεν μου βγαινουν λογια πραγματικα..  πολυ χαρα.... πωπω

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μόλις προσθεσα ακομα ένα video με την κανάρα

Το ξεχασα

----------


## serafeim

οταν κουτσουλαει παρε μια οδοντογλυφιδα ακουμπα την κουτσουλια και βγαλτην... ετσι ακριβως κανει και η μανα τους.. μην τις αφηνεις μεσα... δεν εχει τωρα κατι η φωλια αλλα σου λεω να μην γεμησει..

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη η καναρα τι ειχε πριν βαλεις τα δυο καρδερινακια??????

----------


## ninos

μπραβο ρε Βασιλη. !!!!! 
Προσεχε τις  ψειρες στην κλουβα με το ζευγαρι.. Σκεψου κ την πιθανοτητα, οτι μπορει να ηταν ηδη εκει οι ψειρες κ για τον λογο αυτο να μην πηγαινε στην φωλια.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> βασιλη η καναρα τι ειχε πριν βαλεις τα δυο καρδερινακια??????


Αδεια φωλιά Χάρη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καταρχήν...

Δεν ξέρω αν θα ζήσει ή όχι το καρδερινάκι....αλλά

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια καποιους πραγματικα φίλους που με βοηθησαν και με βοηθάνε με τις γνώσεις τους....για να κρατήσουμε στη ζωή το καρδερινάκι.

Δεν θέλω να αναφερθώ σε ονόματα (δεν έχει καμια σημασία)

----------


## xarhs

αυγα ασπορα εννοεις;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οχι Χαρη, ηταν στρωμενη η φωλια χωρις αυγα!
Βασιλη, ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα..  :winky: 

Καλυτερα να ταιζεις το μικρο με συριγγα του 1ml διοτι βλεπω οτι το ταιζεις καπως αργα για να περιμενεις να καταπιει τη κρεμα το μικρο και η κρεμα πιθανων να κρυωνει αρκετα γρηγορα..

----------


## xarhs

η καναρα δηλαδη δεν γεννησε αυγα , και ταισε καρδερινακια?

----------


## mitsman

Ακριβως Χαρη!!!!!
Εγω πραγματικα πιστευω και ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα γιατι το μικρο εχει ταιστει 5 μερες απο την μανα του.... με οτι αυτο σημαινει!
Συνεχισε Βασιλη!!!!

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο και σε σενα αλλα και στην καναρα βασιλη.....................

----------


## jk21

Εκει ειναι το μεγαλειο της καναρας ... δεν μιλαμε για παραμανα που απλα νομιζε τα ξενα αυγα δικα της ,και ειδε πουλια να βγαινουν απο αυτα και ταισε .Μιλαμε για ενα πουλι με βαθια χαραγμενο το ενστικτο της μανας ,που βλεπει ,σκεπτεται (οσο μπορει να σκεπτεται ενα πουλι ) ,τα ζεσταινει πρωτα (κρισιμο ισως για να τα κανει να δυναμωσουν και να μπορουν να ζητησουν τροφη ... το ενα δυστυχως δεν ... )  και μετα ταιζει !!!

Βασιλη ευχομαι ο Θεος να σε ανταμειψει για την προσπαθεια σου !!!

προσπαθησε να βρεις τροπο μεχρι την αλλη γεννα ,να μπει το αυγο στην διατροφη των γονιων .Ενα που δεν σε εχω ρωτησει ... raggio di sole αφρατεμενη στο multi με σφιχτο βρασμενο αυγο εχεις δοκιμασει;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> προσπαθησε να βρεις τροπο μεχρι την αλλη γεννα ,να μπει το αυγο στην διατροφη των γονιων .Ενα που δεν σε εχω ρωτησει ... raggio di sole αφρατεμενη στο multi με σφιχτο βρασμενο αυγο εχεις δοκιμασει;


Οχι δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει Δημήτρη.

Θα δείξει η επ'ομενη γεννα

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη δεν ξερω αν εχεις δει ενα θεμα με την αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω εγω..... οι δικες μου τρωνε μια ολοκληρη αυγοθηκη....

Η ragio για εμενα ειναι ισως απο τις χειροτερες αυγοτροφες εμπορειου.... την εχω και εγω..... αλλα με τοσα σπορια μεσα μονο αυγοτροφη δεν την ονομαζω!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ξελάσκαρα λίγο απ τη δουλειά.....πφπφπφ
> 
> Πάμε απ την αρχή.
> 
> Πηρα 5 αυγά που τα τέσσερα είναι ένσπορα.
> 
> Βγήκαν 2 πουλάκια το Σάββατο (13η μέρα) και 2 πουλάκια την Κυριακή (14η μέρα)
> 
> Μετα απο 2 μέρες χάνω ένα μικρό ατάιστο και την 4η μέρα χάνω άλλο ένα ατάιστο.
> ...


με λιγα λογια, οπως ειπα, τα πουλακια δεν ταιστηκαν σωστα. 
αν εχεις καναρα με πουλακια η κλωσσαει αυγα (ακομα και εκεινη που εχεις στο μαγαζι) βαλε το γαρδελακι να το μεγαλωσει αυτη. *η αλλαγη πρεπει να γινει το βραδυ για να το δεχτει.

*

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη οτι θα δοκιμασεις για αποδοχη (αυγοτροφη ) πρεπει να γινει αμεσα ,να την εχουν συνηθισει πριν εκολλαφθουν τα οποια αυγα βγουν στην πορεια .Απο τωρα να κανεις τις δοκιμες .Την ragio δεν την εχω και γω σε μεγαλη υποληψη ... καταρχην αυγοτροφη δεν την ονομαζω .. δεν εχει αυγο .σογια και εντομα εχει σαν πρωτεινη 

απο κει και περα η αυγοτροφη που σου λεει  ο Μητσος ειναι αυτη 

*Η δική μου αυγοτροφή!!!*δοκιμασε την !

θα ηθελα να διευκρινισω ,γιατι αρχικα ειχα πει τον ΒΑΣΙΛΗ να εδινε baycox πριν την επομενη αναπαραγωγη ,οτι δεν ισχυει πια προς το παρον  αυτη η θεση μου .Στην ουσια ο Βασιλης μονο ενα ειχε με μαυρη τελεια ,και για μενα αν το προβλημα της μαυρης τελειας δεν ειναι γενικευμενο σε μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα ,μπορει να ειναι και τυχαιο και να εχει προκληθει για αλλο λογο  και οχι καποια μεταδοτικη ασθενεια .Αναλογα βεβαια με την αλλη γεννα (πρωτα ο Θεος ) θα δουμε 


το μονο που με προβληματιζει ειναι ,γιατι η καναρα που δεχθηκε και ταισε το μικρο ,το πεταξε μετα εξω απο τη φωλια μαζι με το νεκρο ... εκτος αν δεν ηταν εκεινη ο θυτης (ο καρδερινος Βασιλη ηταν ακομα  μεσα με την καναρα οταν το πεταξε; )

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> με λιγα λογια, οπως ειπα, τα πουλακια δεν ταιστηκαν σωστα. 
> αν εχεις καναρα με πουλακια η κλωσσαει αυγα (ακομα και εκεινη που εχεις στο μαγαζι) βαλε το γαρδελακι να το μεγαλωσει αυτη. *η αλλαγη πρεπει να γινει το βραδυ για να το δεχτει.
> 
> *


Κώστα αυτη που έχω στο μαγαζι έχει 4 αυγά και αυριο που θα κάνει το πέμπτο θα της επιστρέψω τα κανονικά αυγά πισω.

Που να το βάλω ?

Θα το πετάξει έξω....σίγουρα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη οτι θα δοκιμασεις για αποδοχη (αυγοτροφη ) πρεπει να γινει αμεσα ,να την εχουν συνηθισει πριν εκολλαφθουν τα οποια αυγα βγουν στην πορεια .Απο τωρα να κανεις τις δοκιμες .Την ragio δεν την εχω και γω σε μεγαλη υποληψη ... καταρχην αυγοτροφη δεν την ονομαζω .. δεν εχει αυγο .σογια και εντομα εχει σαν πρωτεινη 
> 
> απο κει και περα η αυγοτροφη που σου λεει  ο Μητσος ειναι αυτη 
> 
> *Η δική μου αυγοτροφή!!!*
> 
> 
> δοκιμασε την !
> 
> ...


Εβαλα χώρισμα Δημητρη.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κώστα αυτη που έχω στο μαγαζι έχει 4 αυγά και αυριο που θα κάνει το πέμπτο θα της επιστρέψω τα κανονικά αυγά πισω.
> 
> Που να το βάλω ?
> 
> Θα το πετάξει έξω....σίγουρα


βαζουμε στοιχημα 100ευρω οτι αν κανεις την αλλαγη βραδυ θα το δεχτει?

----------


## jk21

αρα η καναρα ....  

 ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> βαζουμε στοιχημα 100ευρω οτι αν κανεις την αλλαγη βραδυ θα το δεχτει?


Κώστα δεν θέλω να το διακινδυνέυσω σε καμία περίπτωση.

Το ταίζω εδώ και 5 μέρες ανα 1 ώρα περίπου.

Απίστευτη ταλαιπωρία

ΑΛΛΑ

Απίστευτη ικανοποίηση.

Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που ζω αυτές τις μέρες με το πουλάκι.

----------


## οδυσσέας

εχεις τοσα ζευγαρια καναρινια δεν εχει καποια καναρα με πουλια αυτη την στιγμη να το βαλεις?

και ετσι θα μεγαλωσει το γαρδελακι συνεχεισε οπως θες δεν επειμενω.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> εχεις τοσα ζευγαρια καναρινια δεν εχει καποια καναρα με πουλια αυτη την στιγμη να το βαλεις?
> 
> και ετσι θα μεγαλωσει το γαρδελακι συνεχεισε οπως θες δεν επειμενω.


Τα έχω φρενάρει τα ζευγάρια μου Κώστα.Πολλά πουλιά.

Λες να μην το είχα κάνει ?

----------


## xarhs

και δεν ελεγες σε καποιον να σου δωσει μια ρε βασιλη?

----------


## οδυσσέας

με δυο ζευγαρια καρδερινες και φρεναρισες τα καναρινια?
 βρες οποσδηποτε δυο ζευγαρια καναρινια (που αργησαν να ξεκινησουν) γιατι θα τρεχεις και δεν θα φτανεις.

----------


## serafeim

αν ημουν αθηνα θα σου ελεγα εγω που εχει μικρο επτα ημερων.. ιδια ηλικια.. πολυ κριμα.. θα σου τα εδινα και ολα ρολοι... σκεψου αυτο που σου λεει τελευταια ο Κωστας... ειναι σημαντικο να εχεις προληπτικα ενα ζευγαρι... ο φιλος σου ο Βαγγελης; μηως εχει αυτος;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> και δεν ελεγες σε καποιον να σου δωσει μια ρε βασιλη?


Αυτό είναι μία άλλη ιστορία.

Δεν μ αρέσει να ζητάω.

Να δίνω μου είναι πιο εύκολο.

Αλλά μη νομίζεις....και γω που κάνω την κανάρα και ταίζω μια χαρά τα πάω για την ώρα βέβαια.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ο φιλος σου ο Βαγγελης; μηως εχει αυτος;


Αυτός θα έχει του χρόνου..... :winky: 

Θα τον κανονίσω καλά.

Ολοι καρδερίνες του χρόνου μάγκες...

Τι έχει να τραβήξει εκείνος ο jk21 :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## xarhs

εμενα μια καναρα τωρα κανει γεννα..... αυριο περιμενω τα μικρα. αν χρειαστεις το οτιδηποτε βασιλη μπορεις να μου πεις

----------


## serafeim

Στα καλυτερα χερια...

----------


## serafeim

Βασιλη καλα τα πας και ευχομαι τα καλυτερα... μπραβο για το κουραγιο σου...
αλλα ενταξει απο καναρα θα επερνε και καποια Α αντισωμματα...

----------


## jk21

ταιστηκε απο την πραγματικη του μανα ,σχεδον 5 μερες Σεραφειμ .Κατι ειναι και αυτο .Αν τα καταφερνε να το κρατησει η καναρα ακομα καλυτερα ,αλλα και ετσι απλα πρεπει να προσεχει στο ταισμα την σωστη θερμοκρασια της κρεμας 

Γιατι βρε Βασιλη; τι εχω να τραβηξω; εγω τρελενομαι να βλεπω εδω μεσα φωτο  και βιντεο απο πραγματικη εκτροφη  !!! οχι μονο εγω ,αλλα πιστευω να το εχετε καταλαβει .... ολοι μας αυτη τη στιγμη νοιωθουμε σαν να ειμαστε ενα μαζι σου και περιμενουμε με το καλο να κλαρωσει το πουλακι να το γιορτασουμε !!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> με το καλο να κλαρωσει το πουλακι να το γιορτασουμε !!!


Αυτο δεν το χα σκεφτεί.

Να ....ωραίος λόγος να πάμε για ζυγούρι.

----------


## jk21

μη χασεις .....

----------


## serafeim

κι ανυπομονω οταν θα ειμαι Ροδο να με παρει τηλεφωνο καποιο φιλαρακι απο εδω να μου πει... 
"ξ καρδερινα του Βασιλη κλαρωσε"... χαμος.. κερναω το ξενοδοχειο ζυγουρι απο τα χερακια μου....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## mitsman

Αρχηγε μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Α ρε Βασιλάρα!!!
Με το καλό να ανέβει στο κλαρί... ο μπέμπης!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αλήθεια πώς το κρατάς ζεστό το μικρό;;;

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο Βασίλη! Καλό κουράγιο και καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι!!!

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Βασιλη !!! μπραβο και στον μικρουλι και στη δυναμη που βγαζει ,για να τα καταφερει !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Αλήθεια πώς το κρατάς ζεστό το μικρό;;;


Πορτατίφ.

----------


## serafeim

α ρε Βασιλαρα μπραβο σου ρε...Χαμογελο τωρα γερο...  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Δύναμη - θέληση για Ζωή!!!! Μεγαλείο!!!!!!! *

----------


## vag21

> 



ετσι οπως ανοιγει το στομα του για να φαει, λεω ποιον μου θυμιζει ποιον μου θυμιζει.
μετα συνειδητοποιω οτι ειναι πουλι του αβατον,σου εμοιαξε στην ορεξη χαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το πρωί έβαλα ξανα φωλιά στο ζευγάρι.

Τωρα....είναι έτοιμη.

----------


## serafeim

χα.... Βασιλη χθες ευχηθηκα να σου πανε ολα καλα... στο ευχομαι κι απο δω...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Βασιλη, ευχομαι ολα να πανε οπως τα θελεις! Ελπιζω να παει καλα το μωρακι οι γονεις να ειναι καλοι την 2η φορα, μην αγχωνεσαι!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπιλη όταν έβαλες το μικρό στην καναρα του είχες περάσει το δαχτυλίδι?

όταν το ταΐζεις βαλε το δάχτυλο από το αριστερό χέρι πίσω από το κεφαλάκι του για να στηρίζετε και να είναι ποιο σταθερό.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Μπιλη όταν έβαλες το μικρό στην καναρα του είχες περάσει το δαχτυλίδι?


Οχι Κώστα.

Πολυ μικρό ήταν

----------


## teo24

Γεια σου ρε Βασιλαρα με την ομορφια σου.Τα καλυτερα ευχομαι για τον μικρο....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Η φωλιά που έχω στο Λάζαρο είναι απο βαμβάκι και το λαμόγιο γίνεται χαλια μ αυτο.

Αρχιζει βγάζει φτερα και είναι σαν βελόνες ....

Φαίνεται λες και είναι χιονισμένος.

Καμια λύση ?

Ισως να έφτιαχνα μια φωλιά απο νήμα για καναρίνια ?   (α ρε Βασιλάκη τι σε βάζουν και κάνεις)

----------


## mitsman

Μεχρι και δοντια θα σε βαλει να φυτεψεις!!! χαχαχααχχαχααχα
Βαζε χαρτι κουζινας για να το αλλαζεις συνεχεια απο εδω και περα!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## serafeim

Αγγελουδακι μου ομορφο...
Ψυχουλα μου...
Δυναμη εσυ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα .... κουκλακι γινεται..!!!  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπιλη δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο χαιρομαι με την χαρα σου. 
το καλυτερο ονομα του εδωσες. :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Μπιλη δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο χαιρομαι με την χαρα σου. 
> το καλυτερο ονομα του εδωσες.


Αυτές οι φωτό ειναι απο τα βαφτίσια Κώστα. :winky: 

Σήμερα το βάφτησε ο φίλος μου ο Βαγγελάκης (vag21). :: 

Το όνομα του το έδωσα εγώ...μετα απο τόσα που πέρασε ο "Λάζαρος"

----------


## οδυσσέας

γι'αυτο το ειπα, του ταιριάζει.  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

αυριο θα ανεβασω και βιντεο απο τα βαφτισια.

----------


## ninos

χαχαχα.. ωραιος ο μπομπιρας. Να το παιρνεις μαζι σου κ για καφε  :Happy:

----------


## teo24

Ετσι οπως το πας με τον μικρουλη σε βλεπω να τον κουβαλας στον ωμο σου στην ζυγουρομαζωξη.Εγω θα τον αφηνα σε τσοχα φωλιας αλλα θα εβαζα κατι αναμεσα της με τον πατο της φωλιας για να μην παει πολυ χαμηλα ο μικρος,πχ το βαμβακι.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σιγανός : 

Ελααααα να αρχίσουν να κιτρινίζουν τα φτεράαααα,  να κοκκινίζουν Μάσκεςςςςςς !!! Έλα Έλα να κοκκινίζουν μάσκες !!! 

*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## orion

ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ φίλε... εύχομαι να πάνε όλα κατ'ευχήν

----------


## vicky_ath

Τρέμουν τα χέρια σου χαζομπαμπά!!!!!!!!!! χαχαχα!!!

Μπράβο μπράβο!!

----------


## serafeim

χαλια το εκανες το μικρο!!!
Αντε με το καλο να ο βλεπεις πανω στην φωλια και να το ταιζεις εκει !!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο βρε Βασίλη.... μας κάνεις όλους περήφανους που σε έχουμε κοντά μας!
Αλλά και το μικρό θα σε ευγνωμονεί που του έσωσες την ζωή...  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Μη τρεεεμειιιςςς!!!!!! *  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Ποιος τρέμει ρε κοπέλια;;;; Μάλλον δεν το έχετε κάνει ποτε για αυτο το λετε!!!! Μπράβο ρε Βασίλη!!! Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ποιος τρέμει ρε κοπέλια;;;; Μάλλον δεν το έχετε κάνει ποτε για αυτο το λετε!!!! Μπράβο ρε Βασίλη!!! Μπράβο!!!!


Μη δίνεις σημασία ρε Μήτσο. :Tongue0020: 

Ασχετο.

Ρε τι άκουσα απο τη γυναίκα ...μόλις ήρθε απο τη δουλειά και είδε τα μισά ντουλάπια κατεβασμένα μέχρι να βρω το Multi.

α ρε Μήτσο

ά ρε Μήτσο

----------


## teo24

Στα 9 μου απεκτησα το πρωτο καναρινι.Στα 11 μου μου αφησε(λογο αναγκης) ο θειος μου ενα ζευγαρι με αυγα τοτε τα οποια εσκασαν μετα απο 2 μερες.Η μανα δεν ταιζε ουτε για πλακα.Πηρα τηλ.τον θειο μου και μου ειπε να κοψω φαλτσα  ενα καλαμακι του καφε και να κανω χυλο ενα κροκο με λιγο σαλιο και να τα ταιζω.Ηταν το κατι αλλο σαν αισθημα.Απ τα 4 μικρα  εζησαν τα 3.Μπραβο Βασιλη.

----------


## οδυσσέας

βαλε την φωλια με το Λαζαρακο σε μια ζευγαρωστρα με ενα καναρο που ειναι καλος πατερας. συνεχίζεις να τον ταιζεις και την 4 μερα θα τον αναλαβει ο καναρος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> βαλε την φωλια με το Λαζαρακο σε μια ζευγαρωστρα με ενα καναρο που ειναι καλος πατερας. συνεχίζεις να τον ταιζεις και την 4 μερα θα τον αναλαβει ο καναρος.


Για ποιο λόγο Κώστα ?

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα ξεχασα να γραψω και το κρανος στην συνταγη για τα τηγανια που μπορει να μας φερει η γυναικα στο κεφαλι.... χαχχαχα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα ξεχασα να γραψω και το κρανος στην συνταγη για τα τηγανια που μπορει να μας φερει η γυναικα στο κεφαλι.... χαχχαχα


 :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## mitsman

τσιμπησαν ωρε καθολου μεζε???????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τσιμπησαν ωρε καθολου μεζε???????


Αυριο θα σου πω.

Αν δεν πάει καλά θα το βάλω σε ένα κουτακι και θα στο στειλω στην Νάξο.....που με καψονάρεις  :Tongue0020:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> βαλε την φωλια με το Λαζαρακο σε μια ζευγαρωστρα με ενα καναρο που ειναι καλος πατερας. συνεχίζεις να τον ταιζεις και την 4 μερα θα τον αναλαβει ο καναρος.






> Για ποιο λόγο Κώστα ?


για να σταματησεις να το ταιζεις εσυ.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> για να σταματησεις να το ταιζεις εσυ.


Αν βάλω το Λάζαρο μαζί με Timbrado ο Βαγγελάκης θα μου κόψει και τις καλημέρες.

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι με πιανς.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Βαγγο παρτο ταισε το εσυ ρε και βαλτο διπλα στα καρδερινοκαναρα σου! χαχαχχα

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη πρωτα εξασφαλιζουμε να ζησει το παιδι και να μεγαλωσει και μετα τι θα το σπουδασουμε.

αμα ο Λαζαρος ειναι Λαζαριτσα? βαλε καναρα αμα δεν θες καναρο το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι.

----------


## vag21

> Βαγγο παρτο ταισε το εσυ ρε και βαλτο διπλα στα καρδερινοκαναρα σου! χαχαχχα


πρεπει να παρω αδεια κανα μηνα ρε γιωργη.

ασε που ο βασιλης ειναι με το δικανο,για να το δω χθες εκανα αιτηση και μπανιο με dettol χαχαχαχα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη πρωτα εξασφαλιζουμε να ζησει το παιδι και να μεγαλωσει και μετα τι θα το σπουδασουμε.
> 
> αμα ο Λαζαρος ειναι Λαζαριτσα? βαλε καναρα αμα δεν θες καναρο το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι.


Εννοείται ρε φίλε.

Βέβαια δεν σου κρύβω πως θέλω να το πάω μεχρι τελους και να ανεξαρατητοποιηθεί απο τα χέρια μου .

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις κάνει Κωστή αλλά είναι ΤΡΕΛΑ

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> πρεπει να παρω αδεια κανα μηνα ρε γιωργη.
> 
> ασε που ο βασιλης ειναι με το δικανο,για να το δω χθες εκανα αιτηση και μπανιο με dettol χαχαχαχα


Εισαι ο 2ος που το είδε κουμπάρε.....Το κρύβω απο παντού κακό μάτι.

Πρώτος ήρθε ο Νίκος ο Δημητριάδης απο την πρώτη μέρα που το ανέλαβα.Μου έφυγε ένα απιστευτο βάρος όταν το είδε και μου είπε ότι είναι μια χαρα και θα πάει καλά.Τήρησα τις συμβουλές του "μεχρι κεραίας"...και απ ότι φαίνεται πάμε μια χαρά.

Και τον ευχαριστώ που ήρθε....και ενδιαφέρθηκε.

Ασταδιάλα....συγκινήθηκα πάλι. ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

επειδη το εχω κανει (με γαρδελακια και καναρινια γιατι δεν ηξερα αυτα που σου λεω) και εχω χασει καλοκαιρια. σου λεω να το κανεις για να μην τα χασεις και εσυ. εμαθα μεχρι και την γυναικα μου και τον 9χρονο γιο μου να ταιζουν, για να μπορω να παω στην δουλεια η μια βολτα για καφε, γιατι καθε μιση με μια ωρα επρεπε να τα ταιζουμε. μερικες φορες τα καταφερναμε να ανεξαρτητοποιηθουν μερικες φορες τα χαναμε. ηταν λες και ειχαμε κηδεια στο σπιτι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγώ είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα καταφέρω να τον μεγαλώσω με επιτυχία Κώστα.

Είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Happy0045:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!!!!!!*


Είπα και γω....

Εχει μέρες να το γραψει  :Jumping0011:

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ αν το μεγαλωσεις εσυ ,που παμε καλα και πιστευω θα γινει ... θα το μεγαλωσεις ... δεν θα ανεξαρτητοποιηθει ,ουτε αυτο ,αλλα κυριως ουτε εσυ ! σας βλεπω κολλητους μετα .Μπαμπας και γιος .Αν εισαι ετοιμος για αυτο ,καλως .Αν οχι τοτε ισως το περασμα σε καναρινομπαμπα να χρειαστει .Η διαδικασια ταισματος στο στομα ,να ξερεις οτι το κανει να μην σε βλεπει σαν ενα περιεργο πολυ μεγαλυτερο του ζωο ,αλλα σαν γονιο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ΒΑΣΙΛΗ αν το μεγαλωσεις εσυ ,που παμε καλα και πιστευω θα γινει ... θα το μεγαλωσεις ... δεν θα ανεξαρτητοποιηθει ,ουτε αυτο ,αλλα κυριως ουτε εσυ ! σας βλεπω κολλητους μετα .Μπαμπας και γιος .Αν εισαι ετοιμος για αυτο ,καλως .Αν οχι τοτε ισως το περασμα σε καναρινομπαμπα να χρειαστει .Η διαδικασια ταισματος στο στομα ,να ξερεις οτι το κανει να μην σε βλεπει σαν ενα περιεργο πολυ μεγαλυτερο του ζωο ,αλλα σαν γονιο


Ωπ.

Για καθήστε ρε παλικάρια.

Καποια στιγμή περιπου στο μήνα δεν θα αρχισει να τρώει μόνο του ?

----------


## johnrider

και βάλε..

----------


## johnrider

> Εννοείται ρε φίλε.
> 
> Βέβαια δεν σου κρύβω πως θέλω να το πάω μεχρι τελους και να ανεξαρατητοποιηθεί απο τα χέρια μου .
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις κάνει Κωστή αλλά είναι ΤΡΕΛΑ

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> και βάλε..


Σιγά μη χαλάσεις μελάνι ρε.

Τι μηνυμα ειναι αυτο ?

Δηλ. πόσο ρε Γιάννη ?

----------


## vag21

εννοειτε ρε βασιλη  θα τρωει μονο του.

σαν γονιο δεν θα τον βλεπει ρε μητσο, ειπαμε.

δεν θα τον φοβαται καθολου,και αν τον πολυπειραζει θα του κανει και κανα ντου.

----------


## Gardelius

> Ωπ.
> 
> Για καθήστε ρε παλικάρια.
> 
> Καποια στιγμή περιπου στο μήνα δεν θα αρχισει να τρώει μόνο του ?







> εννοειτε ρε βασιλη  θα τρωει μονο του.
> 
> σαν γονιο δεν θα τον βλεπει ρε μητσο, ειπαμε.
> 
> δεν θα τον φοβαται καθολου,και αν τον πολυπειραζει θα του κανει και κανα ντου.


*καπου εδώ.....σε βλέπω!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## teo24

Κι  κι εγω να βαλω ενα τωρα που αναψαν τα αιματα.

----------


## johnrider

άκου όταν μεγαλώσει δεν θα ξέρει πως να σπάσει τους σπόρους.θα πρέπει εσύ σαν χαζομπαμπάς να παίρνεις έναν έναν σπόρο και να τον σπας με το στόμα.βλέποντας το πουλί εσένα θα μάθει να τρώει και ζυγούρια.

----------


## jk21

δεν σου λεω οτι δεν θα ανεξαρτητοποιηθει στο ταισμα .Αλλα δεν θα παψεις να εισαι ο πατερας του .. ε θα πινετε και κανενα καφεδακι μαζι .θα ερχεται και καμμια βολτα στο κρεββατι ( υπερβαλλω ... ) 

δεν θα ειναι και παπαγαλος ,αλλα θα ειναι αρκετα οικοσιτοποιημενο ,πανω απο το φυσιολογικο για καρδερινα εστω απλης εκτροφης 

κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο βεβαια ... τιποτα δεν ειναι απολυτο !

----------


## johnrider

όταν φτάσει κοντά στις 30 μέρες βάλτου και σπασμένους σπόρους και αβγό και κοντά με τα αλλα πουλιά ώστε να βλέπει πως τρώνε. κάπου εκεί το ταΐζεις 4-5 φορες την ημερα.εγώ που το έχω διπλα με ένα άλλο μικρό ταϊσμένο από τους γονείς βλέπει που του δίνω σπόρους με το χέρι και έρχεται και αυτό. κάθε μέρα όταν πλησιάζω με την μπανιέρα καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι ώρα για μπάνιο και κάνει βουτιά πριν καν την ακουμπήσω κάτω.άλλος χαζομπαμπάς..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ποιες 30 μερες ρε Γιάννη ?

Τωρα ειναι 12 και δεν κρατιέται πλεον στη φωλιά.

Παραλίγο να μου φυγει......την τυχη μου μεσα.

σε λιγο φωτό

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Θα με τρελάνει αυτό το πουλί ....ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ

Με κοιτάει συνεχώς όταν το πλησιάζω

Οπως τώρα.




Προσπαθεί να σηκωθεί ....




Και νάτος ο φιγούρας




Είναι δυνατόν στην 12η μέρα ?

Μάλλον το κλουβάκι είναι αναγκαίο.

Δεν νομίζετε ?

----------


## serafeim

Εγω νομιζω πως βλεπω εναν "Ηρακλη" και εναν τρελοπαππου!!  :Happy:

----------


## teo24

Σουπερμαντολινη του δινεις?Φτου φτου,δεν τον ξανασχολιαζω.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Σουπερμαντολινη του δινεις?Φτου φτου,δεν τον ξανασχολιαζω.


χαχαχαχαχα

Που το θυμήθηκες αυτό ρε ?

χαχαχαχαχα

Κλαίωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## VASSILIOS

Μπραβο Βασιλη, ΑΞΙΟΣ. Χαιρομαι πολυ και για σενα και για τον Λαζαρο.

----------


## johnrider

αχαχχαχα

----------


## saxo_29

Μπράβο ρε Βασίλη. Να σου ζήσει! Αντε εφόσον έμοιαζε τον μπαμπά του στο φαΐ , στην επόμενη ζυγουρομαζωξη, θα έχω αντίπαλο για το ποιος θα φάει ποιο πολυ.....εγω η ο Λαζαρακος, μου φαίνεται ότι ο μπομπηρας περνάει ΚΤΕΟ απο τώρα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη μην σε μπερδευουν τα παιδια. οποσδηποτε σε κλουβι απο σημερα. 13-14 μερα τα καρδερινακια φευγουν απο την φωλια. 
γι'αυτο επειμενω να το βαλεις σε καναρα η καναρο. μην βαζεις τον εγωισμο σου μπροστα αλλα πισω. εσυ οτι μπορεις να του προσφερεις θα του το προσφερεις. μην κανεις το λαθος και δεθεις πολυ μαζι του. δεν κανει καλο ουτε για σενα, ουτε για το μικρο.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που βλεπουμε ειναι απλα τον Λαζαρο να προσμενει τον μπαμπομαμα του και να προσπαθει να τον προσεγγισει .Ειναι αυτο το δεσιμο που υπαινιχθηκα νωριτερα και λεει και ο Οδυσσεας πιο πανω .Η συνεχεια με ζευγαρι καναρινιων θα το βοηθησει σε μια πιο νορμαλ συμπεριφορα ,λιγοτερο προσκολλημενη σε σενα Βασιλη ,αλλα οχι τοσο ωστε να αγριεψει εντελως το πουλακι και να χασει τα κοινωνικοποιημενα ενστικτα ,που ισως σκεφτεσαι και σε κανει να δισταζεις Βασιλη 


Ολοι θα θελαμε να εχουμε μια πολυ στενη σχεση με ενα πουλακι ,αλλα αυτο εχει θετικα και αρνητικα στοιχεια  στην πορεια ,που δεν ξερουμε αν μπρορουμε στην πορεια ,να τα υποστηριξουμε .Σκεψου να το εχεις μονιμα μασκωτ στη δουλεια να σου κρατα παρεα και να κρατας ...

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο ρε Βασίλη !!!! 

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Κώστα. Μόλις το πουλάκι είναι έτοιμο, καλό είναι να ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί..  




> .....εσυ οτι μπορεις να του προσφερεις θα του το προσφερεις. μην κανεις το λαθος και δεθεις πολυ μαζι του. δεν κανει καλο ουτε για σενα, ουτε για το μικρο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> μην κανεις το λαθος και δεθεις πολυ μαζι του. δεν κανει καλο ουτε για σενα, ουτε για το μικρο.


Γιατι οχι? Μπορει να μην ειναι σαν τους παπαγαλους αλλα τι κακο εχει να δεθει μαζι του?

----------


## orion

φίλε, εκτός του ότι μάλλον θέλει να έχει παρέα νοιώθει μόνος, φόβο κλπ (λόγω ανοιχτού κλουβιού-φωλιάς) και σε ψάχνει, ίσως δε τον βολεύει και πολύ η φωλιά με το χαρτί... δε στρώνεις νήμα καλύτερα να βολευτεί και ν είναι και πιο ζεστός... ;;;  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> φίλε, εκτός του ότι μάλλον θέλει να έχει παρέα νοιώθει μόνος, φόβο κλπ (λόγω ανοιχτού κλουβιού-φωλιάς) και σε ψάχνει, ίσως δε τον βολεύει και πολύ η φωλιά με το χαρτί... δε στρώνεις νήμα καλύτερα να βολευτεί και ν είναι και πιο ζεστός... ;;;


Χρήστο εκει που το έχω ειναι περιπου στους 35 βαθμους θερμοκρασια.Νομιζω ειναι καλά.

----------


## jk21

> Γιατι οχι? Μπορει να μην ειναι σαν τους παπαγαλους αλλα τι κακο εχει να δεθει μαζι του?


απο την πλευρα του Βασιλη εκεινος μπορει να το μετρησει ,αν μπορει να υποστηριξει μια τετοια στενη σχεση .Εκει δεν υπαρχει θεμα 

απο την πλευρα του πουλιου ,ενα ταισμενο πουλι αρχικα απο γονεις (καλο αυτο ,γιατι αλλιως πιστευω θα του λειπανε καποια ενζυμα και αντισωματα που ισως να παιζουν ρολο στην μελλοντικη υγεια του ) ,μετα απο τον βασιλη ,αν ανεξαρτητοποιηθει ,θα ειναι πιθανοτατα αν ειναι αρσενικο ,ενας υποψηφιος γονιος με οχι επιθετικα ενστικτα .Αν δεν ανεξαρτητοποιηθει ,ισως (και αναλογα του βαθμου δεσιματος ) δυσκολα θα αποδεχθει αλλο ταιρι και θεωρει εκεινον ταιρι του .Στους παπαγαλους που το ταισμα στο χερι ,ειναι συνηθισμενο ,αν γινει απο μικρη ηλικια ,εχουμε συχνα τετοια παρατραγουδα .Σε καρδερινα δεν ειναι δεδομενο ,αλλα δεν αποκλειεται

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Πρώτος ήρθε ο Νίκος ο Δημητριάδης απο την πρώτη μέρα που το ανέλαβα.Μου έφυγε ένα απιστευτο βάρος όταν το είδε και μου είπε ότι είναι μια χαρα και θα πάει καλά.Τήρησα τις συμβουλές του "μεχρι κεραίας"...και απ ότι φαίνεται πάμε μια χαρά.
> 
> Και τον ευχαριστώ που ήρθε....και ενδιαφέρθηκε


ενα μεγαλο *ευχαριστω* και απο εμενα στον Νικο για το ενδιαφερον και την βοηθεια. 
Βασιλη, δεν θα μπορουσες να εχεις καλυτερη βοηθεια.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω το μονο που θα σου πω ειναι ακομη και να δεις να το ταιζει καναρος και καναρα μην επαναπαυτεις.... εχω χασει πουλια ετσι!!!!! εγω αυτο μονο σου λεω!!!
ΑΝ το δεχτουν!

----------


## jk21

εκτροφη καρδερινας και αναπαυση ειναι ασυμβατα .. το εχει ηδη παρει χαμπαρι !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εδώ σκέφτομαι....τα νέα αυγά που θα πάρω απ το ζευγαράκι τις καρδερίνες να τα κλωσήσω μόνος μου....στο τάισμα θα κολήσω ?

Και σιγά σιγά θα πρέπει να αρχίσω να μαθαίνω να κελαηδάω  :Icon Rolleyes: 

Δαχτυλίδι φοράω εδώ και 14 χρόνια....

Οπότε μια χαρά είμαι.

----------


## teo24

Εδω σ'εχω παλι,ABATON nest και ο νεοσσος του...

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ninos

χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## ninos

Αχώριστοι έχετε γίνει  :Happy:   Μπράβο Βασίλη...

----------


## VASSILIOS

>

----------


## vag21

ρε απο την τελευταία φορα που το ειδα,εχει γινει διπλο.
φτου φτου στο βαφτιστήρι μου.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ρε απο την τελευταία φορα που το ειδα,εχει γινει διπλο.
> φτου φτου στο βαφτιστήρι μου.


Σιγά σιγά άρχισα να του δίνω και λίγο ζυγουράκι ρε φίλε ...και πήρε πάνω του.

----------


## ninos

να το βάζεις και στο ώμο να ρευτεί ρε συ !!!

----------


## jk21

> να το βάζεις και στο ώμο να ρευτεί ρε συ !!!


αυτο ειναι να εχεις την εμπειρια .... και επικαιρη ! α ρε τι σου κανει η κορακλα !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

14 ημερών

----------


## jk21

γιατι μου αρεσουν τα γαρδελια οταν ειναι γιαβρακια; 

γιατι εχουν *κιτρινομαυρα* φτερα ... μετα μπαινουν στο << συστημα >> και βγαζουν  *κοκκινη* μασκα   ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

> πρεπει να παρω αδεια κανα μηνα ρε γιωργη.
> 
> ασε που ο βασιλης ειναι με το δικανο,για να το δω χθες εκανα αιτηση και μπανιο με dettol χαχαχαχα



Βαγγελη μιας και εισαι νονος του λαζαρου, γιατι δεν πας το ενα γαρδελοκαναρο στον Βασιλη να μεγαλωσει τον λαζαρο και ταυτοχρονα να το κανει καζαντζιδη?

----------


## vag21

> Βαγγελη μιας και εισαι νονος του λαζαρου, γιατι δεν πας το ενα γαρδελοκαναρο στον Βασιλη να μεγαλωσει τον λαζαρο και ταυτοχρονα να το κανει καζαντζιδη?


γιατι ο βασιλης δεν αποχωριζεται τα καναρινακια του,μεχρι και η καρδερινα που εχει τα πιου του καναρινιου κανει  :Tongue0020: .

κωστα αληθεια το καρδερινοκαναρο το αρσενικο θα ταιζε το μικρο καρδερινακι?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> γιατι ο βασιλης δεν αποχωριζεται τα καναρινακια του,μεχρι και η καρδερινα που εχει τα πιου του καναρινιου κανει .
> 
> κωστα αληθεια το καρδερινοκαναρο το αρσενικο θα ταιζε το μικρο καρδερινακι?


Αφού ξέρεις ορέ ότι έκει που γενήθηκε το συγκεκριμένο πουλί το είχε με Tιμπραντάκια ο προηγούμενος κάτοχος

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βαγγελη μιας και εισαι νονος του λαζαρου, γιατι δεν πας το ενα γαρδελοκαναρο στον Βασιλη να μεγαλωσει τον λαζαρο και ταυτοχρονα να το κανει καζαντζιδη?


Εδώ και αρκετές μέρες έχει αρχίσει η εκπέδευση του Κώστα.

Σιγά μην το άφηνε έτσι ο κουμπάρος μου

----------


## vag21

> Αφού ξέρεις ορέ ότι έκει που γενήθηκε το συγκεκριμένο πουλί το είχε με Tιμπραντάκια ο προηγούμενος κάτοχος


σε αυτο δεν φταις το παραδεχομαι  :: .

----------


## serafeim

Εγω μονο που το βλεπω σε αυτην την θεση ειμαι χαορυμενος!! Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> κωστα αληθεια το καρδερινοκαναρο το αρσενικο θα ταιζε το μικρο καρδερινακι?


γιατι δεν το δοκιμαζεται να δειτε? :winky:

----------


## manos74

> Κώστα αυτη που έχω στο μαγαζι έχει 4 αυγά και αυριο που θα κάνει το πέμπτο θα της επιστρέψω τα κανονικά αυγά πισω.
> 
> Που να το βάλω ?
> 
> Θα το πετάξει έξω....σίγουρα


το οτι το πεταει φταιει το δαχτυλιδι φιλε μου και τιποτα αλλο (τωρα βλεπω το θεμα σου)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το οτι το πεταει φταιει το δαχτυλιδι φιλε μου και τιποτα αλλο (τωρα βλεπω το θεμα σου)


Το πέταξε όταν της το έβαλα για πρωτη φορα ....χωρίς δαχτυλίδι

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μανο η καναρα ηταν ετοιμη να κανει το πρωτο αυγο της γεννας και η αλαγη εγινε μερα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αφιερωμένο στον Βαγγελάκη

----------


## ninos

ρε αυτός θα μας φάει όλους !!!! Κούκλος είναι  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

Ωραιος ΑΒΑΤΟΝ!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Κουκλί ο Λάζαρος!!!!!!!!

----------


## moutro

Τι ωραίο!!!!! Συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια κ το κουραγιο σου!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σκέτη φατσούλα!!!!!
Γλύκας .. με το καλό να μάθει να σου κελαηδάει ωραία τραγουδάκια!!!  ::

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο ρε φιλε,ζωηρος και πειναλεων.Ετσι κανανε κι εμενα για να φανε.

----------


## orion

τρελός αλήτης έχει γίνει  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Με τετοιον ζυγουρομπαμπα! γινεται βρε παιδια να μην βγει φαγανο το παιδι. 

Να τον χαιρεσαι!!!!!! Βασιλη.  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

> Αφιερωμένο στον Βαγγελάκη


Το ωραιοτερο κελαιδημα που εχω ακουσει.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μιλάμε για μεγάλη φάση ο "φιγούρας"

----------


## NIKOSP

φτου φτου σκορδα!!!!!

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Βασίλη... Όσα πουλάκια και να βγάλεις, αυτός θα είναι ο "ξεχωριστός" για εσένα  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω.... τα βίντεο έρχονται στην σειρά...!!!! χεχεχεχ!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Το "λέει" ...από τώρα!!!! ειναι αλλη* *φάση αυτα τα πουλάκια!!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## οδυσσέας

φαντασου να ερθει αργοτερα κανενας πουλολογος και να σου πει, αυτο το πουλι δεν ειναι καλο γιατι λεει ''σκαρτα''.

----------


## ninos

Κρύψε τον Λάζαρο ρε συ γιατί βλέπω να τον αρπάζει κάποιος απο αυτούς που έρχονται εκεί για καφέ  :Happy:   Πρόσεχε και τον κουμπάρο.. χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

ο Λαζαρος πια θελει μονο ξεδοντιαρη ! του χει υποσχεθει να το << καψουνε >> μια μερα μαζι με  ζυγουρι και ταραξακο στην κατσαρολα .Δεν το κουναει ρουπι απο το αφεντικο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Για να σας φύγει η απορία ....ρωτήστε τον Νικόλα (NIKOS5346) τι ασφάλεια έχει ο Λάζαρος.

Φυλάσεται απο ισχυρή αστυνομική δύναμη.

Νικόλα όταν ήρθες για καφέ....τι είδες ?

 :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ενα ασχετο. οποιος ερχεται για καφε ρε βασιλη δεν φευγει ποτε με αδεια χερια?????

γιατι ο νικος προεκυψε με 5 τιμπραντο για ξεκινημα χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ενα ασχετο. οποιος ερχεται για καφε ρε βασιλη δεν φευγει ποτε με αδεια χερια?????
> 
> γιατι ο νικος προεκυψε με 5 τιμπραντο για ξεκινημα χαχαχαχαχαχαχ


Και που να δεις τι έχει να γίνει με τις καρδερίνες

----------


## NIKOSP

> Για να σας φύγει η απορία ....ρωτήστε τον Νικόλα (NIKOS5346) τι ασφάλεια έχει ο Λάζαρος.
> 
> Φυλάσεται απο ισχυρή αστυνομική δύναμη.
> 
> Νικόλα όταν ήρθες για καφέ....τι είδες ?


Ο Λαζαρος τελικα ειναι μεγαλη φιρμα....οσο για την ασφαλεια του δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τον πλησιασει κανεις φυλασεται απο δυο αστυνομικους
 και απο τους υπαλληλους!!! Το ειδα με τα ματια μου οποτε.........

----------


## serafeim

Βασιλη θα σου ελεγα τωρα που θα ερθω Αθηνα να τον δω... αλλα εχω ενα προβλημα με τις καρδερινες... μπαιουν στην τσεπη μου μονες τους, ενα πραγμα βρε παιδι μου παραξενο!!!!

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχ.........

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη θα σου ελεγα τωρα που θα ερθω Αθηνα να τον δω... αλλα εχω ενα προβλημα με τις καρδερινες... μπαιουν στην τσεπη μου μονες τους, ενα πραγμα βρε παιδι μου παραξενο!!!!


Μην ανησυχεις φίλε.

Οπως μπαίνουν εύκολα....Οταν θα πας στο αστυνομικό τμήμα να δεις πόσο εύκολα βγαίνουν. :Tongue0020:

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα
αν εχω καποια λιχουδια πανω μου για τους αστυνομικους και τον Λαζαρακο ομως?  :Tongue0020:

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## NIKOSP

Ο Λαζαρος εν ωρα φαγητου!!!!

----------


## mitsman

χααχχααχχαχα κλαιω απο τα γελια.... ειναι φοβερος!!!!!  σκορδα σκορδα!

----------


## jk21

εφτιαξε κρεμα ,εφτιαξε αυγοτροφη ..... θα παρει θαρρος η συζυγος και θα σε βαλει να φτιαξεις και γεμιστα στο φουρνο ... μονο το Λαζαρο θα αγαπας; αμ πως !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πλέον δεν τον αφήνω ελεύθερο για να φάει γιατι θα τον ψάχνω.

Προχθες το βραδυ μόλις τελειωσε το φαγητο (καθοταν πάνω στο δαχτυλό μου)....κάνει μία "έτσι" και εξαφανίστηκε.Εκανα "αμάν" να τον πιάσω....Τελικά δεν τον έπιασα...αλλά ήρθε μόνος του στο δαχτυλό μου.

----------


## orion

ο μικρός είναι άπαιχτο, μπράβο φίλε... πάρε μια σαλιάρα όμως  ::

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Σπορους ποτε θα αρχισεις να του/της βαζεις?
 "για Λαζαρινα την κοβω"

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Σπορους ποτε θα αρχισεις να του/της βαζεις?
>  "για Λαζαρινα την κοβω"


Δεν ξέρω Νίκο πότε να αρχίσω.

Μη μου λες τέτοια.....χαχαχα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## jk21

βαλε μικρους αμεσα να υπαρχουν .Αρχισε με καμελινα ,κια αν εχεις και δινε και τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης αν τις προτιμα ή την αυγοτροφη του Μητσου

----------


## Gardelius

*Βγήκε φαγανό!!! Καλο αυτο!!!! Σε κάποιον,..έμοιασε!!!*  :winky:

----------


## giorgos_

Μαλλον εχει δικαιο ο Νικος ειναι Λαζαρινα.
Κια και ασπρο μαρουλοσπορο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

τι ειναι αυτο που προσπαθει να φαει?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τι ειναι αυτο που προσπαθει να φαει?


Αυγοτροφή.

πατέ

----------


## οδυσσέας

δηλαδη?

----------


## johnrider

Με το αγκίστρι.. για γαλακτομπουρεκο το κόβω

----------


## οδυσσέας

οταν μας ρωταει εμας θελει να του λεμε λεπτομεριες. αρχισε και αυτος να κρυβει τα μυστικα της εκτροφης του. :Happy0196:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σιγά μην κρυφτώ.

Μια αυγοτροφή με σιμιγδάλι αυγο και μέλι ειναι.

Δεν την φτιάχνω εγώ γιατι όπως ξέρετε με την κουζίνα δεν τα πάω καλά.

Βάζω τις γυναίκες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυγοτροφη φουμαγκαλι λεγεται, ο Θανασης την εφερε :winky: ......δεν ειναι ντροπη να μαγειρεψεις για τα πουλια που αγαπας (ποσο μαλλον για την οικογενεια σου). 
φτιαξε κατι ποιο αφρατο και ευκολο, με τυροπηγμα, μαζι με αυτη την αυγοτροφη, γιατι το πουλακι εχει μεινει πισω στην αναπτυξη. 
μουσκεμενο ηλιοσπορο ψυχα, αρακα, μπροκολο τριμενο.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Δεν ξέρω Νίκο πότε να αρχίσω.
> 
> Μη μου λες τέτοια.....χαχαχα


Βασιλη μισο αυγο στην αυγοθηκη,και κεχρακι σκετο στην ταιστρα,ειναι καλο για ξεκινημα
και κρεμα οσο ζηταει ακομη να του δινεις εσυ ειναι η γνωμη μου,
και λιγο βρεγμενο ψωμακι σε μια αλλη ταιστρα ,ειναι ευλογία για την αρχη.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο το πουλακι ειναι γαρδελι οχι καναρινακι.

----------


## xarhs

> Βασιλη μισο αυγο στην αυγοθηκη,και κεχρακι σκετο στην ταιστρα,ειναι καλο για ξεκινημα
> και κρεμα οσο ζηταει ακομη να του δινεις εσυ ειναι η γνωμη μου,
> και λιγο βρεγμενο ψωμακι σε μια αλλη ταιστρα ,ειναι ευλογία για την αρχη.


νικο λιγο μεγαλυτερα γραμματα , γιατι την επομενη φορα θα χρειαστουμε μικροβιολογικο μικροσκοπιο χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## mitsman

ψωμι????? αλατι??? σκετο κεχρι?????? κατι δν μου καθεται καλα.... Νικο αν θες δικαιολογησε αν θες αυτες τις συμβουλες να ξερουμε ΓΙΑΤΙ να κανουμε αυτες τις κινησεις!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μια αυγοθήκη με νίζερ. (το δοκιμάσαμε καλά)

Μια αυγοθήκη καμελίνα-κία. (το ξεσκίζουμε)

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Βασιλη μισο αυγο στην αυγοθηκη,και κεχρακι σκετο στην ταιστρα,ειναι καλο για ξεκινημα
> και κρεμα οσο ζηταει ακομη να του δινεις εσυ ειναι η γνωμη μου,
> *και λιγο βρεγμενο ψωμακι σε μια αλλη ταιστρα ,ειναι ευλογία για την αρχη*.



*χμμμμ κάπου το άκουσα τελευταία αυτό ξανά.... από μεγάλο εκτροφέα Καρδερίνας των Αθηνών να μαζεύει ψωμιά από ταβέρνες για της Καρδερίνες του !!! Κάτι παίζει εδώ.... 2 φορές μέσα σε 3 μέρες ??? Σύμπτωση ?? 
*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ψωμι????? αλατι??? σκετο κεχρι?????? κατι δν μου καθεται καλα.... Νικο αν θες δικαιολογησε αν θες αυτες τις συμβουλες να ξερουμε ΓΙΑΤΙ να κανουμε αυτες τις κινησεις!


Δημητρη συνεχισε τον συλογισμο σου με το ψωμι,και οταν τον ολοκληρωσεις + το κεχρι + το αυγο ,διαβασε τι περιεχει η κρεμα που ταιζε ο Βασιλης μεχρι τωρα.

Μην τις κανετε αυτες τις κινησεις ,αν ομως τις κανει ο Βασιλης ,θα εχει το πρωτο *δημοσιο ζωντανο παραδειγμα καρδερινας* (Κωστα),με ιστορικο μαυρης τελειας που στην ηλικια 30-35 ημερων θα τρωει ευχαριστα και ποσοτητα ικανη ,σε βοτανα και λαχανικα.
Τοτε το συζηταμε παλι.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη ειχε και ο Λαζαρος μαυρη τελεια;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> *χμμμμ κάπου το άκουσα τελευταία αυτό ξανά.... από μεγάλο εκτροφέα Καρδερίνας των Αθηνών να μαζεύει ψωμιά από ταβέρνες για της Καρδερίνες του !!! Κάτι παίζει εδώ.... 2 φορές μέσα σε 3 μέρες ??? Σύμπτωση ?? 
> *


Εγω παντος απο Κρητικο πουλιατζη το εμαθα πριν απο χρονια,
μαλιστα αυτος πουλουσε καρδερινες στη  Πυλη Ιησου στο Ηρακλειο,στο δρομο οχι μαγαζι,και ο γιος τωρα ειναι αγαπημενος φιλος μου,και τον ξερεις και εσυ.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Γνωστο ειναι παιδια αυτο με το βρεγμενο ψωμι που λεει ο Νικος, το εκαναν κατα κορον οι παλιοι πουλιατζηδες και ξερω ανθρωπο που το δινει και τωρα. Εγω παλι προτιμω το σουσαμι για νεοσσους απο την μανα εως και 35 ημερων. Οπως και περιλλα και βρωμη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη ειχε και ο Λαζαρος μαυρη τελεια;


Δεν θυμάμαι ρε παλικάρια.

Πάντως απο τα 4 που βγήκαν τα 2 είχαν σίγουρα.

Το πρώτο που πέθανε ήταν τοσο μικρό που ουτε καν το κοιταξα. (δεν μου πήγε καθόλου στο μυαλό)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν τα μισά μαυρη τελεία και τα άλλα μισά να μην έχουν ?

----------


## mitsman

Νικο δεν με βοηθας ιδιαιτερα να μαθω!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν τα μισά μαυρη τελεία και τα άλλα μισά να μην έχουν ?


Μου εχει τυχει φετος Βασιλη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κι όμως ...

Του έβαλα σκέτο κεχρί ..και το σαπίζει.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Νίκο Δημητριάδη για τον Φώτη... τον γνωστό του Ηρακλείου μιλάς ?? Μου είχες πει να του δώσω και χαιρετίσματα !!*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο δεν με βοηθας ιδιαιτερα να μαθω!


Δημητρη δεν νομιζω να θες βοηθεια εσυ αλλα τελος παντων,
αλευρι απο σιταρι,μαγια μπυρας (ζυμομυκητες) αλατι (ενεργεια),σουσαμι (λαδι) , βελτιωτικα,ενισχυτικα ζυμης πολυ χρησιμα και φυσικα,προπιονικο ασβεστιο ισως και πολυ πιθανο.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη μου ειχες πει οτι ενα πεθανε νεογεννητο και δεν φαινοτανε αν εχει κατι .το αλλο ειχε και πεθανε μετα .τα αλλα δυο που μεινανε και τα πεταξε κατω η θηλυκια ,το ενα ειχε και δεν εζησε και το αλλο (ο λαζαρος ) δεν ειχε και θυμαμαι που σου ελεγα οτι μου φαινεται περιεργο ,που χωρις κατι εμφανες ,ενω το ταισε η καναρα ,το πεταξε μετα κατω .Τελικα δεν ειχα σκεφτει οτι σου ειπε ο οδυσσεας ,οτι τα ειχες βαλει ημερα και οχι βραδυ στη φωλια .Ο Λαζαρος ηταν χωρις μαυρη τελεια

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> το εκαναν κατα κορον οι παλιοι πουλιατζηδες και ξερω ανθρωπο που το δινει και τωρα.


Τι πουλια βγαζει ο ανθρωπος αυτος Γιωργο ? πες μας μερικα

----------


## mitsman

το αλατι ειναι σωστο???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη μου ειχες πει οτι ενα πεθανε νεογεννητο και δεν φαινοτανε αν εχει κατι .το αλλο ειχε και πεθανε μετα .τα αλλα δυο που μεινανε και τα πεταξε κατω η θηλυκια ,το ενα ειχε και δεν εζησε και το αλλο (ο λαζαρος ) δεν ειχε και θυμαμαι που σου ελεγα οτι μου φαινεται περιεργο ,που χωρις κατι εμφανες ,ενω το ταισε η καναρα ,το πεταξε μετα κατω .Τελικα δεν ειχα σκεφτει οτι σου ειπε ο οδυσσεας ,οτι τα ειχες βαλει ημερα και οχι βραδυ στη φωλια .Ο Λαζαρος ηταν χωρις μαυρη τελεια


Δεν θυμάμαι φίλε ..καθόλου.

Εχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα μ αυτη τη γέννα.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη το αλατι (σε πολυ αραιη δοσολογια ) εχει ρολο ηλεκτρολυτη .Αρκει να υπαρχει παραλληλα  καλιο για να μην υπαρξει ανισορροπια με το νατριο του αλατιου  NaCl   .Καλιο εχουν τα χορταρικα (αρκετα απο αυτα ) .ο ορος που δινουμε σε περιπτωση αναγκης εχει αλλα σε μετρημενες ποσοτητες .Εχει επισης και μαγνησιο .Το αλατι σε αυξημενες  ποσοτητες ,εχει γνωστες ασχημες  συνεπειες στο αγγειακο και την αρτηριακη πιεση 

οταν οι κρεμες των νεοσσων εχουν σαν βαση bakery products ( που συνηθως εχουν και απο αυτα ) κανεις δεν μπορει να σου αποκλεισει οτι υπαρχει αλατι μεσα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> το αλατι ειναι σωστο???


Τα εκχυλισματα φυτικης πρωτεινης,
παραγωγα φυτικης προελευσης,
αυγο σκονη και παραγωγα αυγου,
ελαια και λιποι,
ποικιλες γλυκαντικες υλες,
ειναι αυτα που περιεχει η κρεμα νεοσσων,"μακραν καλυτερη μαρκα",
με αυτα καλως η κακως εμεινε στη ζωη η λαζαρινα,αφου της τα *επεβαλλε* (μην φοβομαστε την λεξη) ο Βασιλης,
το ελαχιστο αλατακι στην μικρη ποσοτητα του ψωμιου ,απλος θα νοστιμευσει την ζωη της και θα παει με ηπια μεταβαση στους σπορους, και στα βοτανα αργοτερα.
Η επιβολη διατροφης το κρατησε στη ζωη,οχι η επιλογη (κατα αλλους ξενογλωσους εκτροφεις)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Φαγώθηκες με την "Λαζαρίνα"

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Φαγώθηκες με την "Λαζαρίνα"


Ελπιζεις,
 χανεις δυο φορες οταν χανεις,
δεν ελπιζεις ,
κερδιζεις δυο φορες οταν κερδιζεις.

διαλεξε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Οταν κάναμε τα βαφτίσια με τον vag21 οι γυναίκες έμειναν με το στόμα ανοιχτό απο τον Λάζαρο.

Πλάκα κάνουμε τώρα ?


Μήπως έχει κανεις να μου δανείσει καμια καρδερίνα θηλυκιά να την βάλω με το Λάζαρο γιατί τον βλέπω πολύ πυρωμένο ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *χμμμμ κάπου το άκουσα τελευταία αυτό ξανά.... από μεγάλο εκτροφέα Καρδερίνας των Αθηνών να μαζεύει ψωμιά από ταβέρνες για της Καρδερίνες του !!! Κάτι παίζει εδώ.... 2 φορές μέσα σε 3 μέρες ??? Σύμπτωση ?? 
> *


μεγαλος εκτροφεας και ψωμι απο ταβερνες................?????????? καλα παμε. 

Βασιλη τα κοκκαλα απο το ζιγουρι ξερεις ποσο θρεπτικα ειναι??? μην τα αφησεται πισω την επομενη φορα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη τα θηλυκα ειναι αχριστα πουλια, δεν μου το δινεις εμενα να σε απαλαξω απο αυτο το βαρος?

----------


## mitsman

Και γιατι αντι βρεγμενου ψωμιου να μην του δωσουμε βρεγμενο αυγοψωμο???? που δεν συγκρινεται η διατροφικη τους αξια??? ή μηπως συγκρινεται?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Και γιατι αντι βρεγμενου ψωμιου να μην του δωσουμε βρεγμενο αυγοψωμο???? που δεν συγκρινεται η διατροφικη τους αξια??? ή μηπως συγκρινεται?



Δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Νικο, τουλαχιστον *σεβασμος*(με την εννοια του τι ακριβως εχει πετυχει ενας εκτροφεας), σε καποιους ξενογλωσσους που αναπαραγουν με επιτυχια καρδερινες.....
Εγω τουλαχιστον τους σεβομαι κι ας εχω πετυχει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα.Ποσο μαλλον καποιοι αλλοι....?
Και ναι!!Υπαρχει και η διαφορετικη αποψη καποιες φορες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

το πουλί έχει μείνει πίσω λόγο έλλειψης θρεπτικών στοιχείων που δεν είχε η κρέμα. 
μια διατροφή με περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη και ασβέστιο πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερη τώρα από ότι το βρεγμένο ψωμί που θα μπορούσε να δοθεί αργότερα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο, τουλαχιστον *σεβασμος*(με την εννοια του τι ακριβως εχει πετυχει ενας εκτροφεας), σε καποιους ξενογλωσσους που αναπαραγουν με επιτυχια καρδερινες.....
> Εγω τουλαχιστον τους σεβομαι κι ας εχω πετυχει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα.Ποσο μαλλον καποιοι αλλοι....?
> Και ναι!!Υπαρχει και η διαφορετικη αποψη καποιες φορες.


Γιαννη και να επαυξανω,
οχι το ελαχιστον αλλα το μεγιστο σεβασμος,αδιακριτως και οποια γλωσσα και να μιλουν,
και στην διαφορετικη αποψη σεβασμος,ιδιαιτερα αν προερχεται απο αρχαριους,

Αλλο πραγμα αυτο ,και αλλο να σκεφτετε η να μην αποφασιζει καποιος να εκφερει αποψη υπολογιζοντας το "μεγεθος" του συνομιλητη.
Και μιλω για Ελληνες εκτροφεις αναγνωρισμενους που αποφασιζουν την σιωπη,η την αποσπασματικη επαφη επειδη δεν τους αποδιδεται ακριβως αυτο ,ο σεβασμος.

Γιαννη γιατι δεν γραφεις πιο τακτικα ενω η φημη σου προηγειται ?? 
Γιατι προτιμας την σιωπη.
Και τοσοι αλλοι.

----------


## johnrider

Βάλε αβγό φτιάξε και μια σπέσιαλ αβγό τροφή βαλε μικρα σποράκια& τροφή κανονική να τρώει οτι θέλει. Και το κυριότερο να βλέπει άλλα πουλιά.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Τι πουλια βγαζει ο ανθρωπος αυτος Γιωργο ? πες μας μερικα


Βγαζει Ιθαγενη. Μειτζορ, φλωρια, καρποντακους, πυρουλες, σπινους,φανετα. Οπως και υβριδια, καρδερινοφανετα και καρδερινοφλωρα.

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη μπραβο...!!!!! αυτο το βιντεο και γενικα αυτη η ζωη χαρη σε σενα υπαρχει.........

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Με το αυγό έχω πρόβλημα.

Δεν το τρώει καθόλου.

----------


## johnrider

αφού είναι θηλυκό τι του βάζεις ηχους.
και ένα αβγουλάκι διπλα να τρώει και είσαι κομπλέ

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αφού είναι θηλυκό τι του βάζεις ηχους.
> και ένα αβγουλάκι διπλα να τρώει και είσαι κομπλέ


Δεν του βάζω τίποτα.

Αλλή καρδερίνα βαράει

----------


## jk21

Aν τρωει αυγοτροφη Βασιλη με αυγα δικα σου (ειτε την πατε του fumagalli , ειτε την βρωμο - τροφη του Μητσαρα ,ειτε του φτιαξεις και κανενα σαγανακι με γαριδες )  μην σε νοιαζει αν δεν τρωει σκετο αυγο .Απλα πρεπει να παιρνει ασβεστιο με εναλλακτικο τροπο ,περα απο το τσοφλι του αυγου .Η κρεμα θα ειχε το επαρκες .Τωρα σουπιοκοκκαλο τριμμενο στην αυγοτροφη και σουσαμι στο μιγμα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το σκίζει λέμεεεε  :winky:

----------


## johnrider

:Jumping0011: να του δίνεις και κρεμούλα ανά διαστήματα

----------


## vag21

βασιλη προσεχε τα χερια σου μην σου κοψει κανα δαχτυλο  :Happy0196:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και δω νομίζω ότι φτάνουμε στο τέλος του ταίσματος αν κρίνω το πόσο τρώει απο μένα... τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες.

Βέβαια θα συνεχίζω να του δίνω...και όσο φάει.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τελεια Βασιλη! :: 
Για αρχη λιωσε τον κροκο με ενα πιρουνι και βαλε τον πισω στο αυγο για να το φαει πιο ευκολα..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τελεια Βασιλη!
> Για αρχη λιωσε τον κροκο με ενα πιρουνι και βαλε τον πισω στο αυγο για να το φαει πιο ευκολα..


Τι να λιώσω ρε Νικόλα ?

Αυριο θα του ξηγηθώ "ζυγουράκι"

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο μπράβο!!! Δες που μεγάλωσε η σκατούλα!!!

Βασίλη όσο σου ζητάει έστω και λίγο να τον ταίζεις! Καλό θα του κάνει μόνο!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Μπράβο μπράβο!!! Δες που μεγάλωσε η σκατούλα!!!
> 
> Βασίλη όσο σου ζητάει έστω και λίγο να τον ταίζεις! Καλό θα του κάνει μόνο!!


Εννοείται Βίκυ.

Μόλις βάλω χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί έρχεται αστραπιαία.Του δίνω να φάει....τρώει ελάχιστα και μόλις τον βάζω πάλι μέσα ...πάει σε ότι βρει μπροστά του και μασουλάει.

Είναι αληταράς.

----------


## οδυσσέας

ποια κρεμα του δινεις?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ποια κρεμα του δινεις?


exact (KAYTEE)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ελα΄πές το.

Κάτι θες να πεις :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα ιθαγενη θελουν ζωικη πρωτεινη και οχι φυτικη οπως εχουν οι κρεμες του εμποριου. 
τα εχει πει πολλες φορες ο jk για την πρωτεινη σογιας.
*Ingredients:*Ground Corn, Ground Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal, Ground Oat Groats, Wheat Middlings, Soy Oil, Dried Whole Egg, Soy Protein Isolate, Dried Beet Pulp, Soybean Meal, Ground Flax Seed, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, L-Lysine, Wheat Germ Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Vitamin A Supplement, Salt, Algae Meal (source of DHA), L-Arginine, Fructooligosaccharide, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Yeast Extract, Propionic Acid (a preservative), Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols (a preservative), L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of vitamin K activity), Niacin, Rosemary Extract, Citric Acid, Ethoxyquin (a preservative), Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Cholecalciferol (source of vitamin D3), Folic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Iodate, Biotin, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite, Dried A. oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product. Allergen information: Manufactured in a facility that processes peanuts and other tree nuts.

----------


## jk21

για το μεγαλωμα με κρεμα ,δεν εχουν καποια ξεχωρη κρεμα για τα ιθαγενη  οδυσσεα  .οτι δινει ,δινει το αυγο (εχει ) ,δινει η σογια (εχει πραγματι τα αμινοξεα που μας ενδιαφερουν οσο κανενα αλλο φυτο ,αρκει να ειναι απολιπασμενη γιατι αλλιως εχει και φουλ λιπαρα ,αλλα εχει και φουλ φυτοοιστρογονα που με κανουν πολυ επιφυλακτικο σε σκευασματα που την εχουν σε σημαντικο ποσοστο μεσα τους ) και δινουν και τα προσθετα συνθετικα αμινοξεα που βαζουν για να καλυψουν οτι μειον υπαρχει .η συγκεκριμενη εχει λυσινη ,μεθειονινη και αργινινη ,αλλα εχει απο οτι γραφει και μαγια μπυρας και αλευρο απο φυκια ( Algae Meal (source of DHA) ) σαν πηγη λιπαρων οξεων ....  )

αυτα ομως οταν δεν μπορουμε να δωσουμε κατι αλλο .οταν μπορουμε ,θα δωσουμε .τωρα που τρωει πια μονο του ,μπορει να τρωει αυγο οσο θελει και αν προτιμα κυριως τον κροκο ,να του βαζουμε λιγοτερο ωστε να τρωει περισσοτερο ασπραδι που δινει πρωτεινη χωρις λιπαρα .Αλλα και ενα <<  σαγανακι >>  γαριδες με βαση την βρωμη (αμινοξεα φουλ ,λιπαρα down ) ,το αυγο και γαριδουλα ,δεν θα ηταν ασχημο 

κανει ενα πατε σουπερ 

*Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*


alphaupsilongammaomicrontaurhoomicronphietamuepsilongammaalpharhoiotadeltaalpha003_zps0bd487f3.jpg

----------


## οδυσσέας

λες να μην ξερω τι κρεμες υπαρχουν? :Tongue0020:  στην αναβροχια καλο και το χαλαζι. οπως στην περιπτωση του Βασιλη. τα αποτελεσματα μιλανε μονα τους και στον λαζαρο και στα φλωρια του μιτσ.
απο εκει και περα για αυτους που δεν το κανουν πρωτη φορα, καλο ειναι να ψαχτουν περα απο το χαλαζι.

----------


## jk21

αν μπορει να γινει η γαριδα εντελως σκονη ,για να περνα απο τη συρριγκα με λιγο ρυζαλευρο και αυγο σκονη  ισως

----------


## Gardelius

έλα έλα ..Βασιλακη!!!! Αστα αυτα τωρα και στρώσου!!!! 

*Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )

Ήθελες να γινεις καρδερίνας!!!! Αμ πως!!!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> έλα έλα ..Βασιλακη!!!! Αστα αυτα τωρα και στρώσου!!!! 
> 
> *Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )
> 
> Ήθελες να γινεις καρδερίνας!!!! Αμ πως!!!*


Μήπως πρέπει να γίνω και ψαράς ?

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από ΑΒΑΤΟΝ


Μήπως πρέπει να γίνω και ψαράς ?


Φιλαρακι.....ειπαμε.....!!!! και κηπουρός,....και ζωγραφος.....και μαγειρας!!!! ΟΛΑ πρεπει να τα κανεις!!!! δεν εισαι τιμπραντας!!!!!! οποτε...............χορευεεεε
*

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Γιαννη και να επαυξανω,
> οχι το ελαχιστον αλλα το μεγιστο σεβασμος,αδιακριτως και οποια γλωσσα και να μιλουν,
> και στην διαφορετικη αποψη σεβασμος,ιδιαιτερα αν προερχεται απο αρχαριους,
> 
> Αλλο πραγμα αυτο ,και αλλο να σκεφτετε η να μην αποφασιζει καποιος να εκφερει αποψη υπολογιζοντας το "μεγεθος" του συνομιλητη.
> Και μιλω για Ελληνες εκτροφεις αναγνωρισμενους που αποφασιζουν την σιωπη,η την αποσπασματικη επαφη επειδη δεν τους αποδιδεται ακριβως αυτο ,ο σεβασμος.
> 
> Γιαννη γιατι δεν γραφεις πιο τακτικα ενω η φημη σου προηγειται ?? 
> Γιατι προτιμας την σιωπη.
> Και τοσοι αλλοι.


Καλησπερα!
Να ξεκινησω απ το τελευταιο σκελος των γραφομενων σου.
Γραφω στα φορουμς απ το 2005.Εχω γραψει τα αμετρητα....Απλα ελειπες μαλλον Νικο και δεν παρακολουθουσες!
Δεν εχω ουτε φημη, ουτε θελω να αποκτησω!Κανω αυτο που μου αρεσει και μονο.Προηγειται η φημη μου απο τι ακριβως??
"Γιατι προτιμας την σιωπη." Ρωτας η διαπιστωνεις εδω?

Οσον αφορα για τη διαφορετικη αποψη, συμφωνω απ οπου και αν προερχεται...ΑΛΛΑ, αλλο πραγμα η θεωρια κι αλλο η πραξη!
Δε νομιζω-κι απ οτι εχω καταλαβει απο τα γραφομενα σου-να δισταζεις να παεις την αποψη σου.Και καλα κανεις!!
Ας αφησουμε στην ακρη λοιπον το "μεγεθος" του συνομιλητη.Χτυπημα κατω απο τη ζωνη....
Τελος παντων, εκτρεφω ενα αρκετα διαφορετικο ειδος καρδερινας που εχει πολλες διαφορες απο τις balcanica.
Και ως προς τη διαχειρηση και ως προς τη διατροφη και ως προς την αναπαραγωγη....Αρα?

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη δεν χρειαζεται να γινεις ψαρας ,εχει στα μαρκετ 

αλλα αν το πουλακι τρωει την πατε και εχει επαρκες αυγο ή συνεχιζεις ετσι  ή τριβεις λιγη γαριδα σε λιγες νιφαδες βρωμης και δοκιμαζεις να τα αναμιξεις

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Καλησπερα!
> Να ξεκινησω απ το τελευταιο σκελος των γραφομενων σου.
> Γραφω στα φορουμς απ το 2005.Εχω γραψει τα αμετρητα....Απλα ελειπες μαλλον Νικο και δεν παρακολουθουσες!
> Δεν εχω ουτε φημη, ουτε θελω να αποκτησω!Κανω αυτο που μου αρεσει και μονο.Προηγειται η φημη μου απο τι ακριβως??
> "Γιατι προτιμας την σιωπη." Ρωτας η διαπιστωνεις εδω?
> 
> Οσον αφορα για τη διαφορετικη αποψη, συμφωνω απ οπου και αν προερχεται...ΑΛΛΑ, αλλο πραγμα η θεωρια κι αλλο η πραξη!
> Δε νομιζω-κι απ οτι εχω καταλαβει απο τα γραφομενα σου-να δισταζεις να παεις την αποψη σου.Και καλα κανεις!!
> Ας αφησουμε στην ακρη λοιπον το "μεγεθος" του συνομιλητη.Χτυπημα κατω απο τη ζωνη....
> ...



Γιαννη διαφορετικη αποψη απο εκτροφεα "μεγεθους" ειχα,γιατι μου προτεινες σεβασμο ?.
και κατοπιν μου λες να αφησουμε στην ακρη το μεγεθος του συνομιλητη,ναι να το αφησουμε ολοι ομως.
Σωστα διαπιστωνεις χτυπημα κατω απο την ζωνη,ειναι απαντηση στην ιδια κομψη τακτικη.
Θα μου προτεινες σεβασμο αν ειχα διαφωνια με τον Ανδρεα απο την Σητεια? και αυτος γραφει αρκετα χρονια,αλλα εχω μερες να τον ακουσω.
Για την σιωπη υπονοω Γιαννη.

Πιστευω οτι εκτιμας την ευθυτητα και δεν με παρεξηγεις.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Γιαννη διαφορετικη αποψη απο εκτροφεα "μεγεθους" ειχα,γιατι μου προτεινες σεβασμο ?.
> και κατοπιν μου λες να αφησουμε στην ακρη το μεγεθος του συνομιλητη,ναι να το αφησουμε ολοι ομως.
> Σωστα διαπιστωνεις χτυπημα κατω απο την ζωνη,ειναι απαντηση στην ιδια κομψη τακτικη.
> Θα μου προτεινες σεβασμο αν ειχα διαφωνια με τον Ανδρεα απο την Σητεια? και αυτος γραφει αρκετα χρονια,αλλα εχω μερες να τον ακουσω.
> *Για την σιωπη υπονοω Γιαννη*.
> 
> Πιστευω οτι εκτιμας την ευθυτητα και δεν με παρεξηγεις.



*Εγώ αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι μέλη με μεγάλη εμπειρία κ. Νίκο, έχουν σταματήσει να γράφουν τα τελευταία 1-2 χρόνια !! Κάτι γίνεται.... και χάνονται !! Άραγε... τι ?? 
*

----------


## οδυσσέας

βρισκουν πελατολογιο αλλου. αλλοι δεν ανεχονται την γνωμη των ξερολων αρχαριων. αλλοι δεν αντεχουν τους ξεροκεφαλους παλιους. αλλοι για προσωπικους λογους. αυτοι ειναι μερικοι λογοι. επισης πολλα παιζονται και ''πισω απο τις καμερες'' που εμεις δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε.

----------


## mitsman

Σοφα λογια απο τον Κωστα αλλα εχουμε βγει εκτος θεματος!!!!

Λαζαρε????? Δεβρον εξω!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ο Λάζαρος σήμερα έκλεισε ένα μήνα ζωής.

Μόλις σήμερα το μεσημέρι ακούσαμε να σαλιαρίζει ο αλήτης. :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Μια χαρά <<φετιναράκι>> έγινε!!!!!!! *  :winky:

----------


## teo24

Κουκλος.Προχθες παντως που τον πλησιασα και του σφυριζα ελεγε κι αυτος τα δικα του.

----------


## olga

Μπράβο σε εσένα και τον Λάζαρο! Ολόκληρο πουλί εγινε, να τον χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο.... χαιρόμαστε πάρα πολύ!!!!
Είναι πολύ όμορφος αλλά μόλις βγάλει την μάσκα του θα είναι κουκλάκι με τα όλα του!  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

cd δεν ακουσα προχτες και στεναχωρηθηκα  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ειναι όλα υπό έλεγχο.

Για να ξεκινάς σιγα σιγά να έρχεσαι προς τα δω για παραλαβή προιόντων.

----------


## jk21

και τωρα που σου ειπανε οτι ειναι σιγουρα << παιδι >> και οχι κοριτσι ,ποιος σε ποιανει   :Jumping0046: 

να χαιρεσαι το γιοκα σου βρε !

----------


## VASSILIOS

> cd δεν ακουσα προχτες και στεναχωρηθηκα


Πως να ακουσεις αφου ησουν εξω και ειχες πιασει μονοτερμα τον Δημητριαδη? Τον τρελανες κι αυτον κι εμενα.

----------


## vag21

εγω φταιω που εφυγα νωρις  :bye:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη μαθε το ''παιδι'' να ειναι κοινωνικο οπως αυτο. 



αλλα χωρις τις βλακιες με το μαζεμα του σχοινιου.

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Βασιλη μαθε το ''παιδι'' να ειναι κοινωνικο οπως αυτο. 
> 
> αλλα χωρις τις βλακιες με το μαζεμα του σχοινιου.



Το 'χουν οι καφετζηδες ::

----------


## Gardelius

_Τελικα υπάρχουν και μπιιιιιιπ,..... στο κοσμο!!!! Σ ευχαριστουμε Κωστη!!!!!! Για την "ανασκαφη"..... Προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσε αυτο που του εχουν μαθει, μονο κανενα μαστιγιο σαν το τσιρκο δεν ειχαν,...._

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Να μην ξεχνίόμαστε...

Αρχίζουμε σιγα σιγά να φτιάχνουμε και τη μάσκα μας.

38 ημερών σήμερα ο Λάζαρος.

----------


## NIKOSP

φτου φτου σκορδα.... :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Κούκλος ο Λάζαρος... !!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να κοκκινίσει και η μάσκα! Παρόλα αυτά έχω μία αντίρρηση ως προς τις πατήθρες. Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να είναι στρόγγυλες και όχι τετραγωνισμένες!
Έτσι μου έχουν πει τουλάχιστον!  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

> Να μην ξεχνίόμαστε...
> 
> Αρχίζουμε σιγα σιγά να φτιάχνουμε και τη μάσκα μας.
> 
> 38 ημερών σήμερα ο Λάζαρος.


μπα μπα βγηκαμε και πλατεια?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> μπα μπα βγηκαμε και πλατεια?


Πάντα με συνοδεία αστυνομικής δύναμης.

----------


## lagreco69

> Κούκλος ο Λάζαρος... !!! 
> Με το καλό να κοκκινίσει και η μάσκα! Παρόλα αυτά έχω μία αντίρρηση ως προς τις πατήθρες. Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να είναι στρόγγυλες και όχι τετραγωνισμένες!
> Έτσι μου έχουν πει τουλάχιστον!


Σωστος! ο Ευθυμης. 

Βασιλη κουκλος ειναι, να τον χαιρεσαι!!! τον αντρακο σου.

----------


## vag21

> Πάντα με συνοδεία αστυνομικής δύναμης.


εντυσες τον παναγιωτη αστυνομικο? :Fighting0066:

----------


## vicky_ath

Τρομάρα του που θέλει και μάσκα....  :: 

Κούκλος είναι Βασίλη!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μασκα απο τωρα??????? δυσκολο.... μαλλον εφαγε καμμια πιπερια κοκκινη!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Μασκα απο τωρα??????? δυσκολο.... μαλλον εφαγε καμμια πιπερια κοκκινη!


Εβγαλε μουστάκια και απο κάτω ξεκίνησε να βάφεται πορτοκαλί.

Φαινεται και στη φωτό.

Πιπερια δεν του έχω δωσει ποτε.

----------


## οδυσσέας

το ''παιδι'' εχει πουλαρους γονεις και θα γινει πουλαρος και αυτος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το ''παιδι'' εχει πουλαρους γονεις και θα γινει πουλαρος και αυτος.


Κανονίστε να μου βρείτε τσούπα καλή....

Θέλω το θηλυκο να ειναι άριστο.

Εχω υπ όψιν μου παντως τον εκτροφέα που θα μου δώσει το θηλυκο.

Θα μου κάνει και like

 :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*" δάσκαλε " μηπως ειμαι εγω,....*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *" δάσκαλε " μηπως ειμαι εγω,....*


Eσυ ν αλλάξεις υπογραφή.

Ελεος

 ::

----------


## jk21

εγω ελεγα οτι το λεγες για πλακα για τη μασκα και το περασα και γω για πιπερια .

Πραγματι γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το βαψιμο της μασκας σαν διαδιακασια ξεκινα πολυ νωριτερα απο οτι νομιζουμε 

Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch  (ποστ 151 -152 )

δηλαδη απο τις χρωστικες που περνανε στο αυγο οι γονεις και συνεχιζεται με συσσωρευση χρωστικων (αφου ειναι λιποδιαλυτες ,δεν αποβαλλονται απαραιτητα με τη διατροφη ,αλλα συγκεντρωνονται σιγα σιγα στο συκωτι και οταν η γενετικη προδιαθεση υπαρξει ,τοτε αρχιζει το βαψιμο με την διοχετευση των χρωστικων (λουτεινης ) στο φτερωμα 


Αλλα αυτο δεν νομιζω να ξεκινα απο τον 1ο μηνα .Ολοι ξερουμε οτι γινεται αργοτερα .. τι να πω ...

Βασικα αν και δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση ,εχω την εντυπωση ,οτι στο μαντζουνι που ειχα φτιαξει με προπολη ,αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης ,δικταμο ,εχινακεια πρεπει να ειχα βαλει και καλεντουλα ... λες;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## mitsman

Πρώτη φορα στη ζωη μου το βλέπω αυτο..... ας μας πουνε και οι καρδεριναδες.... εμενα περυσι τα δικα μου γαρδελια πηγαν 5 μηνων και για να βαψουν μασκα!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Πρώτη φορα στη ζωη μου το βλέπω αυτο..... ας μας πουνε και οι καρδεριναδες.... εμενα περυσι τα δικα μου γαρδελια πηγαν 5 μηνων και για να βαψουν μασκα!


χαχαχαχα

Για να σας δω...

----------


## οδυσσέας

το πουλι ειναι κερασιτης με 5 βουλες... :rollhappy:

----------


## jk21

πιο πανω ειπα βλακεια   ::    ... στα μικρα εχει δωσει μαντζουνι ο Βασιλης ,οχι στο Λαζαρο 

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ περα απο την κρεμα ,τι εχεις δωσει απο κει και περα στο πουλι ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> πιο πανω ειπα βλακεια     ... στα μικρα εχει δωσει μαντζουνι ο Βασιλης ,οχι στο Λαζαρο 
> 
> ΒΑΣΙΛΗ περα απο την κρεμα ,τι εχεις δωσει απο κει και περα στο πουλι ;


Αυγό καθημερινά που τις τελευταίες 10 μερες περίπου είναι ανακατεμένο με βότανα (μη ρωτήσετε τι βοτανα)

Βάζω νιζερ μερα παρα μέρα....λίγο κια...και 2 μειγματα στις ταίστρες.

Λαχανικά ακόμα δεν έχω δώσει στο πουλί...ουτε πολυβιταμίνη.

----------


## jk21

ή γενετικη ιδιαιτεροτητα (δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με ορμονικα ) ή καποιο βοτανι εχει κανει την δουλεια . προσπαθησε να μαθεις στα βοτανα που δινεις αν υπαρχει ταραξακο και goji (αν και εχει κυριως ζεαξανθινη και οχι λουτεινη )  ,αλλα και παλι δεν δικαιολογειται τοσο νωρις

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ο "ΟΡΙΟΝ" ίσως κάτι θυμάται για αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ο "ΟΡΙΟΝ" ίσως κάτι θυμάται για αυτό το θέμα.


Για θυμησε μας

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## sarpijk

> Αυγό καθημερινά που τις τελευταίες 10 μερες περίπου είναι ανακατεμένο με βότανα (μη ρωτήσετε τι βοτανα)
> 
> Βάζω νιζερ μερα παρα μέρα....λίγο κια...και 2 μειγματα στις ταίστρες.
> 
> *Λαχανικά ακόμα δεν έχω δώσει στο πουλί*...ουτε πολυβιταμίνη.



Ειναι η εποχη του αγριομαρουλου. Ατομο με εμπειρια στην αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας επεμενε πως μετα απο συστηματικο ταισμα στα γιαβρακια του με το εν λογω φυτο, δεν ειχε καμια απωλεια  κατα τη διαρκεια και μετα την πτερροροια. Ακολουθησα τη συμβουλη ταιζοντας καθε μερα. Τα πουλακια  (δυο ετων) χαιρουν ακρας υγειας. Ισως απλα ετυχε δε λεω αλλα εγω εχω πεισθει. Επισης αυτη την εποχη εχει ραδικι με το μπλε ανθος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και που να το βρούμε αυτο ρε Στεφανε εδω στην Αθήνα ?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Για θυμησε μας
> 
> χαχαχαχαχα



Τι να σου θυμίσω ,κάθε μέρα το λέει ο Δημήτρης,εγώ το διαβάζω από τότε που ανακάλυψα τα φόρουμ το Δεκέμβριο του 2011
*ΒΟΤΑΝΑ*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τι να σου θυμίσω ,κάθε μέρα το λέει ο Δημήτρης,εγώ το διαβάζω από τότε που ανακάλυψα τα φόρουμ το Δεκέμβριο του 2011
> *ΒΟΤΑΝΑ*


Τα βότανα που βάζω θα μας τα πει ο φίλος μου ο Βαγγελάκης...

ε κουμπάρε ?

----------


## jk21

Μπορει ο σπορος να μην εχει καποιες ουσιες που δινουν τις παρακατω ιδιοτητες στο αγριομαρουλο (ειναι κυριως σε αλλα μερη του φυτου πχ αν σπασουμε τον κορμο τρεχει κατι σαν γαλα ) σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα ,αλλα μαλλον αρκετες για να ηρεμησουν τα μικρα καρδερινακια απο το στρες της αιχμαλωσιας ,μεχρι να το συνηθισουν και ετσι να μην ανεβαινουν στο φουλ τα κοκκιδια .παραλληλα ειναι και αντιφλεγμονωδες ουσιες .Για τον ιδιο λογο δινανε παλιοτερα την παραρουνα 


http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/sho... ixzz2WbNDRLju

Άγρια μαρούλι μπορεί να βοηθήσει να μειώσει το αίσθημα της ανησυχία, ευερεθιστότητα και αϋπνία. Επίσης μπορεί να ανακουφίσει τους πόνους κολικούς των εντέρων και της μήτρας, αλλά και μυϊκούς πόνους που σχετίζονται με ρευματισμούς.


Lactucarium έχει τις επιπτώσεις της μια αδύναμη οπίου, χωρίς όμως την τάση του να προκαλέσει πεπτικές διαταραχές, ούτε είναι εθιστικό. Λαμβάνεται εσωτερικά για τη θεραπεία της αϋπνίας, του άγχους, νευρώσεις, υπερκινητικότητα σε παιδιά, ξηρό βήχα, κοκίτη, ρευματικού πόνου, κλπ.

----------


## jk21

> Και που να το βρούμε αυτο ρε Στεφανε εδω στην Αθήνα ?


γεματη ειναι η αθηνα .οπου χωμα - μαντρα  - πεζοδρομιο  και αγριομαρουλο 

ηταν και το τελευταιο μου ποστ στο θεμα ...


*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> γεματη ειναι η αθηνα .οπου χωμα - μαντρα  - πεζοδρομιο  και αγριομαρουλο 
> 
> ηταν και το τελευταιο μου ποστ στο θεμα ...
> 
> 
> *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*



Ναι καλά.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω εγώ είναι τα πεύκα και οι νερατζιές...

Πλάκα κάνουμε τώρα ?

----------


## sarpijk

Πραγματικα δεν ειναι τιποτα. Παντου εχει αγριομαρουλο. Σιγουρα θα βρεις. Εγω σταματησα ( με μηχανακι) στο φαναρι στην Τουμπα μπροστα στο γηπεδο του ΠΑΟΚ και εκοψα δυο κλωναρια. Το καλυτερο ειναι να πας σε κανα ρεμα η σε καποιο αλσος (αν εχεις λιγο χρονο) και θα βρεις σιγουρα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μην λετε σε πρωταρη να μαζεψει βοτανα-χορτα. 

ειναι σαν να λετε σε πρωταρα γκομενα να σας ''καπνισει'' πιπα :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  

ο Βασιλης απο του χρονου και μετα θα μαζευει χορτα και θα τα προτινει κι ολας.

----------


## jk21

σαν να σε βλεπω ... να σταματας και να ρωτας τον περαστικο ...

Φιλλλαρακι ,ειδες πουθενα τριγυρω να παιζει κανα αγριομαρουλλλλλο ;
ναι γεια ... αυτο που το σπας και βγαζει γαλλλα

* στο στεφανο αναφερομαι

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγώ θα συνεχίσω με τα βοτανάκια μου.

Μη μ ανακατευετε ακόμα μ αυτά.

Κώστα αυτό με την "πίπα" δεν το είχα σκεφτεί...........χαχαχαχα

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Το πουλακι (Λαζαρος) Βασιλη για καποιο λογο ειχε χασει τα φτερα στο κατω μερος του ραμφους του γιαυτο και βγαινει κατευθειαν κοκκινο!Τα νεαρα πουλια αρχιζουν να "βαφονται" χοντρικα απο τις 60 μερες.Αν ομως για καποιο λογο χασουν τα φτερα στο στηθος των π.χ, θα βγουν πολυ γρηγορα τα καφε φτερακια και θα εξαφανιστουν οι πιτσιλες οι σκουρες.Το ιδιο ισχυει και για την περιοχη της μασκας....

----------


## sarpijk

Δωσε για δοκιμη αμα βρεις παντως. Το πουλια θα σου δειξουν το δρομο. Εγω εχω συνδυασει την εκτροφη με τη χορηγηση αγριων χορτων.

----------


## jk21

> Το πουλια θα σου δειξουν το δρομο. Εγω εχω συνδυασει την εκτροφη με τη χορηγηση αγριων χορτων.


ο σωστος και μοναδικος για μενα δρομος ,για επιτυχημενη σε βαθος χρονου ,σταθεροποιημενη εκτροφη καρδερινας και γενικα ιθαγενων .Τα πουλια μας δειχνουν τον δρομο .Αν δεν παμε να τα βρουμε εκει που ζουνε ,δεν θα τα μαθουμε απο ολες τις πτυχες τους

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το πουλακι (Λαζαρος) Βασιλη για καποιο λογο ειχε χασει τα φτερα στο κατω μερος του ραμφους του γιαυτο και βγαινει κατευθειαν κοκκινο!Τα νεαρα πουλια αρχιζουν να "βαφονται" χοντρικα απο τις 60 μερες.Αν ομως για καποιο λογο χασουν τα φτερα στο στηθος των π.χ, θα βγουν πολυ γρηγορα τα καφε φτερακια και θα εξαφανιστουν οι πιτσιλες οι σκουρες.Το ιδιο ισχυει και για την περιοχη της μασκας....


Αμα το χεις ρε παιδι μου με τα κωλόπουλα...

Σωστός ο Γιάννης.

Αυτό είναι.

Οταν ήταν πιο μικρούλης είχε ξεραθει τροφή εκει και την τραβηξα και μαζί πήρα και κάποια φτεράκια.

---------------------

Δεν το σκέφτηκα να τον ξεπουπουλίσω σε όλο το κεφάλι και να σας τρελάνω όλους........χαχαχαχα

----------


## οδυσσέας

φιλε πως νομιζεις οτι φτιαχνουν τις μασκες στα αρσενικα μωσαικα καναρινια? πεφτει τσιμπιδακι για τα φρυδια. :winky:

----------


## jk21

> Δεν το σκέφτηκα να τον ξεπουπουλίσω σε όλο το κεφάλι και να σας τρελάνω όλους........χαχαχαχα


οταν το χεις το χιουμορ ρε βασιλη ... μας τρελανες νυχτιατικα !

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλα δεν χρειάζεσαι και πολύ,.... είσαι περίπτωση γενικότερα!!!! 

Υ.Γ. Για την υπογραφή να ρωτήσεις τον Γιώργη καλύτερα!!!!*

----------


## vag21

> Τα βότανα που βάζω θα μας τα πει ο φίλος μου ο Βαγγελάκης...
> 
> ε κουμπάρε ?


εχινατσια,βασιλικο,ταραξακ  ο,ριγανη,τσουκνιδα,ζοχό.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αφιερωμένες στο φιλαράκι μου τον Ανδρέα από τη Σητεία..... :Youpi:

----------


## οδυσσέας

ωραια η Λαζαριτσα :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μπααααα

Δεν ψαρώνω πλέον

Ηδη δεν σταματάει το τσιλιμούρδισμα..

Αν έχεις κανα θηλυκό ...το βατεύουμε στο φτερό αμα λάχει να ούμε

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ μορτης εγινε ετουτος ρε......... ρε μαγκακο.... σε παραδεχομαι!

----------


## Gardelius

*οδυσσέας λες να ειναι "θουρα"????*  ::

----------


## jk21

οτι και να ναι στην πορεια ,ενα ειναι το σιγουρο ,οτι υπηρξε ο Λαζαρος της καρδιας μας !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ο Λάζαρος στο νέο του κλουβί.

Χωρισμένος με οπτικό χώρισμα απο τα υπόλοιπα μικρά γαρδελάκια.

Στέλιο εγένητο το θελημα σου. (να φύγει απο το μαγαζί)

----------


## NIKOSP

Πρωτη μουρη!!!

----------


## sakis.x

ωραιος ο τυπος

----------


## Vrasidas

Και πολύ τσαμπούκι ο Λάζαρος και σε στυλ "τι κοιτάς λαχανόμαγκα; Θες καμιά γρήγορη;"  :Happy0045: 

Αψογος.

----------


## jk21

εαν κρινω απο το κεφαλι ,ειναι Λαζαρος και οχι Λαζαριτσα με την βουλα !

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο Βασιλη..  :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## geam

no comments....

----------


## sarpijk

Γιατι δε τον βαζεις με τα υπολοιπα γαρδελακια να αγριεψει λιγο?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ειναι ήδη μαζί Στέφανε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο Βασιλη...τρομερος ο μικρος.. 
Πρωτη φορα βλεπω βατραχανθρωπο γαρδελακι......ετοιμος για Ο.Υ.Κ . :Happy0065:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Γιατι δε τον βαζεις με τα υπολοιπα γαρδελακια να αγριεψει λιγο?


Και απ ότι βλέπω Στέφανε αντί να αγριέψει ο Λάζαρος ...ημερεύουν τα υπόλοιπα γαρδέλια......χαχαχα

Πριν του δωσα λίγο μήλο με το χέρι μου και ήρθε και άλλο καρδερινάκι και έτρωγε.

Δεν είχα κοντα το κινητό να βγάλω βιντεο.

----------


## panos70

Φιλε τα γαρδελακια (Λαζαρος) σου ειναι ολα τα λεφτα

----------


## Gardelius

Υπερ- εξελιγμένο Γαρδέλι!!!!!!!!!!! Αυτο και αν ειναι..... μέσα μπλούμ!!!!! Τα ματια σου 14,...!!!!!

----------


## zaxos345

Παιδιά απλά να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου, μιας και σήμερα γνώρισα τον ''Λάζαρο'', αυτό το πράγμα ζωντανά δεν το έχω ξαναματαδεί!! Το πουλάκι αυτό είναι όλα τα λεφτά, Βασίλη δικαίως πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι περήφανος για τον ''γιό'' σου, πραγματικά σε ζηλεύω!!! Να σου ζήσει και πάντα τέτοια σου εύχομαι.

Γιάννης

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Παιδιά απλά να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου, μιας και σήμερα γνώρισα τον ''Λάζαρο'', αυτό το πράγμα ζωντανά δεν το έχω ξαναματαδεί!! Το πουλάκι αυτό είναι όλα τα λεφτά, Βασίλη δικαίως πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι περήφανος για τον ''γιό'' σου, πραγματικά σε ζηλεύω!!! Να σου ζήσει και πάντα τέτοια σου εύχομαι.
> 
> Γιάννης


Και που να δεις τι έπαθε ο άλλος...........χαχαχα  (Gardelius)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν πίστευε στα μάτια του μ αυτό που έβλέπε ο Ηλίας..........χαχαχα

----------


## Gardelius

*Απλά,.........*  :Happy0065:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## Sophie

Πραγματικά κι εγώ δάκρυσα! Μπράβο!!! :')  :Happy0065:

----------


## Gardelius

*Ετοιμαστείτε........!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  

Αρχηγος! ο Λαζαρος.

----------


## xrisam

Γεια σου ρε Λάζαρε κούκλε!!

----------


## orion

Τέλεια... Φτου και ξανά φτου, σκόρδα  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Να τον χαιρεσαι Βασιλη και αυτον και τα υπολοιπα ! του χρονου πρωτα ο Θεος θα ζησουμε μεγαλες στιγμες !


* αν ο σπορος που βλεπω μεσα στη ζυγουροτροφη ειναι αυτος που υποψιαζομαι (κινοα;αρκετα λευκο το βλεπω για να ειναι μιλλετ ... )  ... ετοιμασου να τ' ακουσεις απο το Μιχαλη  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κινόα είναι...

Εμένα δεν με μαλώνει ο Μιχάλης....Είμαστε φιλαράκια και στις ζυγουρομαζώξεις καθόμαστε πάντα κοντά...και με προσέχει και τον προσέχω.

Αμ πως..... :winky:

----------


## panos70

φιλε το πουλι εξελισσεται σε μια πανεμορφη καρδερινα ,φτου φτου να το χαιρεσαι ...............και καλαμποκακι ο Λαζαρος  λεμε  :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## vag21

το καλαμποκι ειναι απο πανηγυρι ? :Sign0008:

----------


## Gardelius

> το καλαμποκι ειναι απο πανηγυρι ?



Πάντα!!!!!  :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

αντε βρε και οι δυο σας ... εσεις ειστε για τα πανηγυρια ! αψητο ειναι .Πατε και σε καμμια λαικη να δειτε που πουλανε  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και αφού πέρασαν απο τον φύλακα "φονιά" του σπιτιού ...........



Εφτασον στον Λάζαρον και τάισον αυτόν





Μου φαίνεται θα αρχίσω να βάζω εισιτήριο  :Happy0196:

----------


## Gardelius

:Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## geog87

αγαπαμε σκυλο-φυλακα ΑΒΑΤΟΝ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Ζω για να δω τον Λαζαρο πατερα !!! Εκτος αν τον χαλασουν οι παρεες με γυναικες στην πορεια !

----------


## Gardelius

> Ζω για να δω τον Λαζαρο πατερα !!! Εκτος αν τον χαλασουν οι παρεες με γυναικες στην πορεια !



Εγώ παλι ζώ,........ για να δω αυτο....



 ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## vag21

> αγαπαμε σκυλο-φυλακα ΑΒΑΤΟΝ!!!!!!!!!


respect!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Στις ομορφιές του ο Λάζαρος...  :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αντε σιγά σιγά....

Και θέλω και σχόλιο απο τον aeras .....αν υπάρχει βέβαια.

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχχαχα ρε τον μαγκα.... φαλτσος ειναι!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πιοι πιο "έμπειροι" θέλω να κοιτάξετε πιο προσεκτικά το βιντεάκι.

----------


## kostas0206

Κουκλι εγινε αυτο το πουλακι!  :winky: 

Προς το τελος του βιντεο γιατι σηκωνει το ποδαρακι του? Υπαρχει καποιος λογος ή τυχαιο ηταν?

----------


## mitsman

Θα ξεκαθαρισει ρε.... μην τρελενεσαι.... το πολυ πολυ να μαθεις τα τιμπραντο να λενε καρδερινα... χαχααχχα

----------


## panos70

Πανε τα τιμπραντο Δημητρη τετοια περιπτωση δεν παιζει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Eκτός απο πολύ λίγες παραμάνες τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά (10 ζευγάρια) μεταφέρθηκαν αλλού.

----------


## panos70

που τα πηγες θελω κι εγω

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> που τα πηγες θελω κι εγω


Panos timbrado

----------


## adreas

Δεν  δείχνει  μάγκας πάρε  σερβιέτες

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δεν  δείχνει  μάγκας πάρε  σερβιέτες


Για θυληκό λες Ανδρέα ?

----------


## adreas

Το  ποιο  πιθανό.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγώ ανυσηχώ για το σήκωμα του ποδιού του...

Για θυλήκο δεν νομίζω ρε φίλε....γιατι το ακούω να τσιλιμπουρδίζει πολύ συχνά.

----------


## adreas

Το  να παίζει  δεν  σημαίνει ότι  είναι  και αρσενικό  τώρα  αρχίζει να  μιλάει  ακούει τη  φωνή  του και  του  αρέσει.  Σε   πολλές  περιπτώσεις η  περίσσια  πρωτεΐνης τα  κάνει  και σηκώνουν  τα  πόδια τα  πόδια λες  και πονάνε  στέκονται  στο ένα  πόδι  αυτό στρώνει  εύκολα  όταν περιορίσεις  ότι  έχει σχέση  με  αυγό και  αυγοτροφές  και θα  κάνει  καλό πρασινάδα  φύτρα  αγγούρι κλπ.

----------


## adreas

Θα  δείξει   θέλει ακόμα  καμιά  20ριά μέρες  αλλά  για να  πάρει  το τελικό  μετά  τις  15  Νοεμβρίου  και εκεί  το  όποιο πορτοκαλή  θα  σκουρύνει και  άλλο   θα γίνει προς    κόκκινο ανάλογα  με  την διατροφή  του

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το  να παίζει  δεν  σημαίνει ότι  είναι  και αρσενικό  τώρα  αρχίζει να  μιλάει  ακούει τη  φωνή  του και  του  αρέσει.  Σε   πολλές  περιπτώσεις η  περίσσια  πρωτεΐνης τα  κάνει  και σηκώνουν  τα  πόδια τα  πόδια λες  και πονάνε  στέκονται  στο ένα  πόδι  αυτό στρώνει  εύκολα  όταν περιορίσεις  ότι  έχει σχέση  με  αυγό και  αυγοτροφές  και θα  κάνει  καλό πρασινάδα  φύτρα  αγγούρι κλπ.


Ηδη έχω περιορίσει κατα πολύ την αυγοτροφή που αυτή την πρωτείνη την φοβάμαι σαν το διαλο το λιβάνι.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη το πουλι εχει σταματησει να ριχνει φτερα; 

το ποδι αν το κανει συστηματικα ,μπορει να δειχνει προβλημα στο συκωτι (ριξε μια ματια και βγαλε φωτο ) αλλα εκει το προβλημα το κανουν τα λιπαρα ,οχι η πρωτεινη .Εκεινη χτυπαει στα νεφρα αν ειναι σε περισσεια 

Αν το πουλι εχει ολοκληρωσει το ριξιμο του πτερωματος ,μπορεις να μειωσεις και την πρωτεινη .Αν οχι μην το κανεις .Αυτο που πρεπει (αν η αιτια ειναι κουρασμενο συκωτι ) ειναι να μειωσεις τους κροκους μεσα στην αυγοτροφη .Το πολυ αυγο (οταν δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ) πειραζει λογω των λιπαρων του κροκου .Το ασπραδι ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη 

Τοσο η πατε που εδινες αρκετα ,οσο και η τελευταια αυγοτροφη με τα βοτανα και τους ξηρους καρπους ,δεν ειναι υψηλες σε πρωτεινη ,οσο σε λιπαρα (μιλαω συγκρινοντας των λογο πρωτεινης προς λιπαρα στην καθε μια ) .Ειδικα αυτη που δινεις τελευταια με ηλιοσπορο ψυχα και νιζερ στο φουλ (και μαλιστα οπως θυμαμαι το πρωτο που ετρωγε συνεχως ο Λαζαρος οταν του εδωσες οταν ηρθαμε ) ειναι περισσοτερο λιπαρη παρα πρωτεινουχα

----------


## Gardelius

Μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε

----------


## jk21

η διευκρινιση του ποστ 4 στο *Καρδερίνα και πρωτείνη*ισχυει και χρειαζεται και εδω 

Δεν δημιουργει η πρωτεινη το προβλημα στο συκωτι (αντιθετα ειδικα αν εχει αρκετη μεθειονινη ) αλλα αν υπαρχει προβλημα ηδη υπαρκτο απο αλλες αιτιες (τις αναφερω σε κεινο το θεμα ) ναι χρειαζεται μειωση

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Νομίζω είμαστε καλά...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δεν  δείχνει  μάγκας πάρε  σερβιέτες


Βλέπω να αλλάζουμε τον τίτλο του θέματος.....χαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι σε κοιλια (ουτε διογκωση εντερων ,ουτε λιπος ) και σε συκωτι (δεν υπαρχει ιχνος διογκωσης ) .Καρινα μια χαρα ! να ναι παντα καλα το πουλακι ! Δες (ξεχασα να στο πω ) οταν τον βρεις ευκαιρο και χαλαρο (μην πας τωρα ξανα και στρεσσαριστει ) κατω απο την πατουσα του ποδιου που σηκωνει 


Παντως ο πιτσιρικας (μεχρι νεωτερας ασφαλους τελικης αποφασης για το φυλο ) ειχε τη συνηθεια αυτη απο πολυ  μικρος με το ποδι και ισως τελικα να ειναι συνηθεια και οχι κατι χειροτερο .Αυτο το ενισχυει οχι μονο οι φωτο που εβαλες ,αλλα το οτι σαλιαριζει και την στιγμη που σηκωνει το ποδι ... αν πονουσε δεν πιστευω να σαλιαριζε την ιδια στιγμη 

το Νιζερ ομως ανεξαρτητα αν η κοιλια ειναι οκ ,καλα ειναι να ειναι σε ποσοστα εξτρα λιχουδιας στη διαιτα και οχι σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα .Σαν ποσοστα στο μιγμα σου ειναι οκ .Στην αυγοτροφη αν δεν φυγει ,να μειωθει εστω (για ολα )

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το πουλάκι είναι μια χαρά γιατί είναι πάντα σε φόρμα και τρέχει πρώτο σε κάθε δραστηριότητα που γίνεται στην κλούβα πτήσης.

Μπάνιο δεν προλαβαίνω να το στήσω είναι ήδη μέσα στο νερό...

Γλυστρίδα δεν προλαβαίνω να την βάλω ...είναι ήδη πάνω στα φύλα και τσιμπάει....

Αυγοτροφή δεν το συζητώ

Καλαμπόκι ...πρώτος

----------


## aeras

Eλάττωσε πρωτεΐνη και δώσε βιταμίνη Α

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Eλάττωσε πρωτεΐνη και δώσε βιταμίνη Α


Με ποιο τρόπο Μιχάλη  δίνουμε την βιταμίνη Α ?

----------


## mitsman

Το μπροκολο στα φυλα του εχει βιταμινη Α, το καροτο, το σπανακι, τα αυγα........


αλλα γιατι χρειζεται μειωση πρωτεινης και ληψη βιταμινης Α.... δεν σε νοιαζει?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αλλα γιατι χρειζεται μειωση πρωτεινης και ληψη βιταμινης Α.... δεν σε νοιαζει?


Για ξαναρίξτο αυτό ρε Μήτσο γιατί δεν το πιασα

----------


## mitsman

σου λεει ο Μιχαλης κανε αυτο και αυτο και τον ρωτας πως να το κανεις, δεν θα επρεπε να τον ρωτησεις ΓΙΑΤΙ να το κανεις?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σου λεει ο Μιχαλης κανε αυτο και αυτο και τον ρωτας πως να το κανεις, δεν θα επρεπε να τον ρωτησεις ΓΙΑΤΙ να το κανεις?


Είχαμε ξαναμιλήσει με τον Μιχάλη παλιότερα για το ίδιο θέμα και περισότερο να ανέφερα για πληροφόρηση του νήματος...

Και γι αυτό απευθήνθηκα ειδικά στον Μιχάλη.

Σωστό αυτό που λές Δημήτρη .

Αναμονή να μας το αναλύσει λοιπόν (Να παρακαλέσω χωρίς link...χαχαχα)

----------


## Gardelius

> Αντε σιγά σιγά....
> 
> Και θέλω και σχόλιο απο τον aeras .....αν υπάρχει βέβαια.






> Πιοι πιο "έμπειροι" θέλω να κοιτάξετε πιο προσεκτικά το βιντεάκι.


Και τι έγινε *αν* ειναι θηλυκό ?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Και τι έγινε *αν* ειναι θηλυκό ?


Ακόμα καλύτερα ...φιλαράκι.

----------


## Gardelius

> Αντε σιγά σιγά....
> 
> Και θέλω και σχόλιο απο τον aeras .....αν υπάρχει βέβαια.





> Ακόμα καλύτερα ...φιλαράκι.


Αγειιιαα σου!!!!!! Αυτο λεω και εγω.....τι το θέλεις να ειναι και αρσενικό. τοσα έχεις!

----------


## jk21

Διαιτα 

με αυγοτροφη που εχει αυγο πληρες (αρα με τα λιπαρα του και την βιτ Α που περιεχει ο κροκος του και οχι εξτρα πρωτεινη με επιπλεον ασπραδι  (τετοια δινει ο Βασιλης ) της οποιας η πρωτεινη ειναι και λιγο πεσμενη οταν μερος της αυγοτροφης σημαντικο ειναι σποροι με χαμηλοτερη ποιοτητα πρωτεινης (νιζερ και καποιοι αλλοι )  


με γλυστριδα σχεδον καθε μερα που εχει φουλ βιταμινη Α 

γιατι ειναι ανεπαρκης σε βιταμινη Α και υπερεπαρκης σε πρωτεινη 

σε περιοδο αλλαγης φτερωματος και βαψιματος ; 

ή αν δεν ειναι ανεπαρκης σε βιτ Α και υπερεπαρκης σε πρωτεινη ,τι ειναι αυτο (το προβλημα ) που επιτασει την διαιτα σε αυτα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα με αυτες τις αυξομειωσεις  Μιχαλη; 

συμπτωμα της υπερβολικης πρωτεινης ,ειναι το υπερβολικο ουρικο οξυ (προβλημα των νεφρων ) και η ουρικη αθριτιδα στις αρθρωσεις (ποδαγρα ... με την πραγματικη της εννοια των λευκοκιτρινων κρυσταλλων στις αρθρωσεις και οχι το μπερδεμα του ορου σαν λανθεσμενη ονομασια της ακαριασης των ποδιων ) 

εχει τετοια συμπτωματα ο Λαζαρος; πως ειναι η κουτσουλια; 

Μιχαλη οπως ειπε και ο Μητσος και συμπληρωσε ο Βασιλης ,γιατι πρεπει να γινει αυτο ; σε τι θα βοηθησει ; τι προβλημα νομιζεις οτι εχει ο Λαζαρος (που δεν εχουν τα αλλα πουλια ) ; 

με ή χωρις λινκ αλλα με δικο σου σαφη σχολιασμο

----------


## aeras

Ποιος αποκλείει το ενδεχόμενο να είναι ένα πρώτο σημάδι ουρικής αρθρίτιδας? Δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί θα πρέπει να αιτιολογώ την άποψη μου, όποιος θελει την εφαρμόζει, εάν την βρίσκει λάθος ας μην την κάνει ή έστω ας μου αιτιολογεί που είναι λάθος η δική μου, εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πόσο πλήρη διατροφή κάνει και τι αφομοιώνει αυτό το πουλί εάν νομίζει ότι έχω λάθος άποψη ας μην την ενστερνιστεί και να πράξει ότι νομίζει ορθό.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πως χορηγούμε Μιχάλη την βιταμίνη Α ?

----------


## ninos

Σε 2 γαρδελια μου, καθονταν συχνα με το ενα ποδι κ ο αρσενικος κελαίδουσε κιολας με το ποδι σηκωμενο. Το ραμφος της θηλυκιας μεγαλωνε, ανα μηνα.. Το προβλημα ηταν η λιπαρη τροφη. 

Αποσταγμα γαιδουραγκαθο, φυλλα αγκναρας(περιεχει βιτ.Α),  βοηθησαν παρα πολυ τα πουλια.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Σε 2 γαρδελια μου, καθονταν συχνα με το ενα ποδι κ ο αρσενικος κελαίδουσε κιολας με το ποδι σηκωμενο. Το ραμφος της θηλυκιας μεγαλωνε, ανα μηνα.. Το προβλημα ηταν η λιπαρη τροφη. 
> 
> Αποσταγμα γαιδουραγκαθο, φυλλα αγκναρας(περιεχει βιτ.Α),  βοηθησαν παρα πολυ τα πουλια.


Που το βρίσκουμε το αποσταγμα Στέλιο και πως το χορηγούμε ?

----------


## ninos

στο νερο το βαζεις.  2 σκευασματα γνωριζω.
epato sil
Milk Thistle

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> στο νερο το βαζεις.  2 σκευασματα γνωριζω.
> epato sil
> Milk Thistle


Τι είναι αυτά ?

Που τα βρίσκουμε και σε τι μορφή είναι ?

----------


## ninos

Το πρωτο σε online pet κ το δευτερο σε φαρμακειο. Σε υγρη μορφη ειναι κ τα 2.

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%CE%BB%CE%B7-)

----------


## jk21

Στελιο ειχες δει τοτε αν το συκωτι φαινοτανε ερεθισμενο; ελεγα σε προσωπικη επαφη στο Βασιλη ,οτι συνηθως το προβλημα στο συκωτι ειναι ορατο ,αλλα καποιες φορες οχι εξωτερικα .Δεν αποκλειω αυτη την περιπτωση ,αλλα το πουλακι δεν δειχνει να ειναι παχυ ,εκτος αν καποιοι σποροι ειχαν αφλατοξινες και εχουν επηρεασει το συκωτι (αλλα τα αλλα πουλια; )

----------


## ninos

Οχι Δημητρη, ουτε μελανιασμα, ουτε διογκωση. Λιπος, επισης δεν ειχαν. Απλα φανταζομαι, λογο κακης διατροφης το συκωτι ειχε επιβαρυνθει.

----------


## vag21

αν ο λαζαρος ειναι λαζαρινα ,θα παραδεχτω τον δημητριαδη(που χαθηκε αυτος ?) που το ειχε πει κατι μηνες πριν,μαζι ημασταν βασιλη στο μαγαζι σου.

παντως το σιγουρο ειναι οτι στις καρδερινες εκτροφης πιο σημαντικο ρολο παιζει το θηλυκό,οποτε παλι κερδισμενος εισαι ρε μπαγασα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αν ο λαζαρος ειναι λαζαρινα ,θα παραδεχτω τον δημητριαδη(που χαθηκε αυτος ?) που το ειχε πει κατι μηνες πριν,μαζι ημασταν βασιλη στο μαγαζι σου.
> 
> παντως το σιγουρο ειναι οτι στις καρδερινες εκτροφης πιο σημαντικο ρολο παιζει το θηλυκό,οποτε παλι κερδισμενος εισαι ρε μπαγασα.


Και ο Κωστας(Οδυσέας) το είχε αναφέρει κάποια στιγμή.

Δεν με χαλάει καθόλου.

Πάντως το όνομα δεν το αλλάζω.

Απλά θα ζητήσω απο την ΔΟ να αλλάξει τον τίτλο του thread σε ----> Η Λάζαρος της καρδιάς μας.

ΥΓ
Εχεις χαιρετίσματα απο τον Νικόλα.

----------


## jk21

Η Λαζαρος λενε μονο σε γειτονικο της πατριδας μου νομο .... 

η Λαζαριτσα θα το κανουμε βρε αν χρειαστει  :wink: 

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ αντε δηλωσε εδω και θα συναντησεις ολα τα καλα παιδια !


*Κανα ζυγούρι θα φάμε ? (Σεπτέμβριος 2013)*1. ΑΒΑΤΟΝ+Εύη  :Love0038:  :Love0038: 
3. ninos
4. teo24
5. Chrisman
6. olga+Aνδρέας  :Love0038: 
8. geog87 +....
9. NIKOSP
10. jk21
11.Peri27+Aλέξανδρος  :Love0038: 
13.ilie
14.Νίκος.Λ(αμόγιο)
15.dxr-hulk+σύζυγος  :Love0038: 
17.steliosan + Bιβιαν  :Love0038: 
19.Orion
20.VASSILIOS
21.geam + Elena  :Love0038: 
23.Vrasidas
24.Δημητριάδης Νίκος
25.Lovecarduelis (Τωρα δεν την γλυτώνεις με τίποτα)
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Βλέπω να αλλάζουμε τον τίτλο του θέματος.....χαχαχαχα


Κοριτσαρος

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Κοριτσαρος


Κανε την αντιπαραθεση με το σερνικο αυτο που εχει το διπλο  δαχτυλιδι στο αριστερο ποδι και να σκεφτεις οτι ειναι αντυτο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Κανε την αντιπαραθεση με το σερνικο αυτο που εχει το διπλο  δαχτυλιδι στο αριστερο ποδι και να σκεφτεις οτι ειναι αντυτο


Σε λίγες μέρες Γιώργη θα το κάνω.

Δεν θέλω να πιάνω συνέχεια τα πουλιά

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εγώ πάντως επιμένω πως ο τίτλος του θέματος δεν θ αλλάξει.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος για αναγνωριση φυλου σε μικρα κιολας καρδερινακια ,αλλα απο αυτα που εχω ακουσει απο εμπειρους ,αν ηταν θηλυκο πανω απο το ραμφος δεν θα εβλεπα τοσο μαυρο στο μουστακι ...

----------


## geam



----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> 



Κλαίωωωωωωωωωωω

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## panos70

οπως λεγανε καποτε.............. η Γιαννς η Γωργς η Κωτσους ........ καπως ετσι δλδ ; θα την λενε την Λαζαρο !!!!!!!!!!   :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

>

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το τραγουδάκι αφιερωμένο στον geam





Η φωτό αφιερωμένη στον Ανδρέα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν ανησυχεί για τίποτα αυτό το πουλί.

----------


## vag21

ρε ποιος ειναι αυτος στο αβαταρ?

ο λαζαρος παντως δεν ειναι ασε τα παραμυθια.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ρε ποιος ειναι αυτος στο αβαταρ?
> 
> ο λαζαρος παντως δεν ειναι ασε τα παραμυθια.


οξω ρε....

Που λέει και ο φίλος ο geam

----------


## vag21

αφου ο λαζαρος ειπαμε ειναι θηλυκο ρε  :BumbleBee:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Oσο για τη μάσκα....

Δεν προκειται να σου πω πως την έκανα.....γιατί δεν την έκανα εγώ.  :Fighting0029: 


Ο Σκοκάκης μου την έφτιαξε. :Happy0159:

----------


## vag21

ασε ρε αφου την εφτιαξες με τους μαρκαδορους της κορης σου  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάντως....για το συγκεκριμένο πουλί δούλεψε πολύς κόσμος ρε φίλε.

Την υγεία του πουλιού την επιμελήθηκαν....ο jk21 και ο aeras.

Την διατροφή την επιμελήθηκε ο Δημητριάδης.

Τον καλοπισμό ο Σκοκάκης.

Τα βαφτίσα εσύ...Ευάγγελε.

Τον κόπο και τα έξοδα....εγώ. :Happy: 

Πως να μην μεγαλώσει σωστά ο Λάζαρος ?


Βέβαια βοήθησαν κι άλλα παιδιά....και γνωστά και άγνωστα.

----------


## vag21

για αυτο και αγαπηθηκε τοσο πολυ αυτο το πουλι ρε φιλε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Βέβαια έχω την εξής απορία που δεν την έχω πει. (την είχα ...μάλλον)

Ο Λάζαρος είναι το μεγαλύτερο σωματικά πουλί απ όλα όσα πήρα φέτος απο τις γέννες μου ?

Γιατί ?

(ας μεταφερθουν τα τελευταία μηνύματα στο σωστό thread)

----------


## vag21

αφου καθε δυο λεπτα το ταιζες ρε.

εναν καφε ειχα ερθει να πιω τοτε και ολη την ωρα μπουκωνες το πουλι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τελευταία μου επιθυμία.

Παρακαλώ να κλειδώσει.

----------


## jk21

το θεμα ανοιγει μετα απο επιθυμια του Βασιλη  ....

πριν λιγους μηνες ,με ειχε παρει να μου πει οτι σκεφτεται να τα παρατησει (την εκτροφη ) και οτι ηθελε εγω να κρατησω μετα τον Λαζαρο .Βασικα δεν τον πιστεψα  , ουτε ακομα πιστευω οτι μπορει να ζησει χωρις εκτροφη καρδερινας  και του ειχα πει οτι πραγματι δωσει ολα τα πουλια ,ειδικα για το Λαζαρο θα προσπαθησω να το κανω ,αν και πρεπει να ρυθμισω καποια πραγματα ωστε να υπαρχει επαρκης χωρος και ταιρι   για ... αυτην στην αναπαραγωγη .Δεν το συζητησαμε ξανα γιατι τουλαχιστον απο τη μερια μου ,δεν πιστευα οτι θα σταματησει και δεν θα μεινει ουτε με ενα ζευγαρι .Σημερα επικοινωνησε μαζι μου και μου λεει , ελα να τον παρεις .Σταματαω  ... τον εφερε τελικα καπου κοντα καποιος κοινος φιλος .Τον Λαζαρο τον πηρα γιατι τις πρωτες μερες της ζωης του ,ειχαμε την ευκαιρια να βρεθουμε κοντα με τον Βασιλη ,ειχαμε τις ιδιες αγωνιες ,κοινη προσπαθεια (εκεινος φυσικα σε πολυ  μεγαλυτερο βαθμο ) .Αν δεν ημουν εγω η επιλογη του ,θα ταν ο εταιρος γερος του μαπετ σοου  :winky:  που ξερω οτι τοσο για το πουλακι ,οσο και για τον ιδιο σημαινει πολλα .Αναφερομαι σε ενα ατομο ,που καποτε μου ειχε δωσει και κεινος μια καρδερινουλα και να ξερει δεν το χω ξεχασει .Τον ... την Λαζαρινα θα την προσεχω και ευχομαι ο Θεος να την εχει καλα και να ανοιχτει για εκεινη θεμα αναπαραγωγης αλλα και κεφαλαιο εκτροφης για παιδια που θα χαριστουν στο μελλον παιδια της !

Μια προχειρη φωτο ,τραβηγμενη στα γρηγορα 




Ευχαριστω !

----------


## dimitris_patra

θέλω να σε παρακαλέσω να μεταφέρεις τους χαιρετισμούς μου στον Βασίλη που παρότι δεν τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά τον εκτιμώ.......και πες του ότι μου λείπει, δεν έχω ποιόν να πειράζω......

.....και βέβαια να χαίρεσαι το νέο σου απόκτημα!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ευχομαι στο Βασιλη συντομα να ξαναφτιαξει εκτροφη (ας ειναι και με ζυγουρια) και να εχει παντα υγεια. ξερω πως ειναι να αναγκαζεσαι να εγκαταλειψεις αυτο το χομπι. Βασιλη ψηλα το κεφαλι.

Δημητρη να σου ζησει η Λαζαρος!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπέροχο πουλάκι, να σου ζήσει Δημήτρη! 

Είχα διαβάσει κάποια στιγμή το θέμα και είχα χαρεί πολύ που όλα είχαν εξελιχθεί καλά για το πουλάκι τότε!

----------


## xrisam

Καλως το δεκτηκες το πουλάκι Δημήτρη!!

Θα περιμένουμε εξελίξεις...

----------


## wild15

Καλως τον δεχτηκες τον Λαζαρο ειναι κουκλος!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Λαζαρος!! Μια απιστευτη ιστορια η ζωη της!!
Αφου αποφασησε ο Βασιλης να το δωσει καπου ,τοτε σιγουρα εκανε την καλυτερη επιλογη!! 
Με το καλο να δουμε και απογονους απο την Λαζαρινα και στα χερια σου Δημητρη!! 
Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη ο Βασιλης να επιστρεψει στο αγαπημενο του χομπυ!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλώς την δεχτήκατε κ.Δημήτρη ! 
Να είναι υγιής και καλή μανούλα !
Θα περιμένουμε εξελίξεις ...

----------


## carduelis

Σίγουρα δεν θα μπορούσα να μην ευχαριστήσω και από δω τον Δημήτρη που δέχτηκε να πάρει τον Λάζαρο ....μιας και εγκαταλείπω το χόμπυ που πραγματικά αγάπησα απίστευτα πολύ.

Το πιθανότερο είναι..... πως είναι οριστική αυτή η απόφασή μου.Ο χρόνος σίγουρα θα το δείξει.

Από δω ξεκίνησα τα πρώτα μου βήματα με την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας και είπα να τελειώσω από αυτό το Φόρουμ όσο αφορα το διαδυτικτιακό κομάτι.

Εκανα πάρα πολλούς φίλους εδώ ....γλεντήσαμε πάρα πολλες φορές.....γελάσαμε απίτευτα....περάσαμε καλά. (φάγαμε και μερικά κοπάδια ζυγούρια :Tongue0020: )

Σίγουρα υπήρξαν και λάθη....ΟΥΔΕΙΣ ΑΛΑΝΘΑΣΤΟΣ.....και πρώτα θα βάλω μπροστά τον ευατό μου.

Ολα καλά.

--------------------------------

Ρε αυτός ο Αντισυμβατικός.......από που ξεφυτρωσε πάλι ?

πφπφπφπφπφ

Θα το αντέξω. :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ρε καλως τον Μπιλη!! :Party0003:  :Party0003:  :Party0003: 

ασε τις μακακιες τωρα που ηρθες δεν πας πουθενα. 
το οτι τωρα δεν εχουμε πουλια δεν παει να πει οτι εφυγε και το χουι.

----------


## carduelis

Και σίγουρα δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει από αυτό το thread η πρώτη ερωτική πράξη του Λάζαρου .

----------


## carduelis

Και σίγουρα δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει αυτό το video.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&amp;vid...id=re8xtlTpAB8

----------


## jk21

θα ανταποδωσω τις ευχαριστιες για την εμπιστοσυνη που εδειξες να μου εμπιστευτεις ενα πουλακι που σημαινει πολλα για σενα ! Τοσο η επιλογη σου ,οσο και η επιλογη μου  να δεχτω αυτο το πουλακι ,σιγουρα σημαινει πολλα ,για την προσωπικη μας σχεση και οτι κυματα εχει περασει μεχρι τωρα  .Ευχομαι ειλικρινα  καποια στιγμη να συνεχισεις στο χομπι .Τα εχουμε πει ... Μιλας για λαθη ... Οσο αφορα προσωπα και διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις , ειναι κατι συζητησιμο και σιγουρα οχι εδω μεσα και οχι on line .



Oσο αφορα ομως ενεργειες ατομων που ανηκουν στην ομαδα διαχειρισης και το διαχειριστικο τους εργο μεχρι την αποχωρηση σου ,δεν υπηρξε απο πλευρας τους *κανενα λαθος* οσο αφορα τη σχεση σου με το φορουμ .Το φορουμ εχει την αγκαλια του εμπρακτα διαχρονικα ανοιχτη ,σε οποιον σεβεται τους κανονες του ,εκτιμα την προσφορα της παρεας αυτης στο διαδικτυακο χωρο των πτηνων και μετανοιωνει δειχνοντας εμπρακτα *προς τα μελη* κατι τετοιο ,για την αναταραχη που δημιουργησε αποχωροντας .Οσο αφορα λοιπον το ατομο σου Βασιλη , πριν την αποχωρηση σου   ,  οταν ακομα οι κανονες το επιτρεπανε , ειχες συχνα διατυπωσει σαφεις διαφωνιες ως προς τον τροπο λειτουργια μας ,ο οποιος παραμενει ακριβως ο ιδιος .Αν αυτο εχει αλλαξει  ,θα χαρουμε να σε εχουμε ενεργο κοντα μας , συνεχιζοντας μια ιστορια που ποτε δεν διαγραφτηκε εδω μεσα  ,παρα μονο ο λογαριασμος που εσυ ειχες αιτηθει τη διαγραφη του και μερος της αποτελει το παρον θεμα !

----------


## carduelis



----------


## carduelis



----------


## carduelis



----------


## carduelis



----------


## nikoslarisa

> 


δεν εχω λογια.υπεροχο βιντεο!!μπραβο.

----------


## nikolaslo

Τι γινεται με τον Λαζαρο ολοι τον εχετε ταϊσμένο  :: 
Πολυ ομορφες στιγμες με απιθανα πουλακια μπραβο

----------


## jk21

Δεχομαστε ευχες  !!!!!  Χρονια της πολλα !!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Χρονια πολλα κουκλαρα Λαζαρινα

----------


## wild15

Χρονια πολλα στην κουκλα Λαζαρινα!!!!

----------


## carduelis

> Δεχομαστε ευχες  !!!!!  Χρονια της πολλα !!!!!


Τίποτα δεν σου ξεφεύγει ρε μπαγάσα.....χαχαχα

Να ναι πάντα καλά....

 :Anim 34:

----------


## lagreco69

Που εισαι Βασιλη ! 

Την Καλησπερα μου !!

----------


## carduelis

> Που εισαι Βασιλη ! 
> 
> Την Καλησπερα μου !!


Αυριο θα είμαι Πάτρα.

Αν βρω χρόνο θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο να πάμε για καφεδάκι....

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο !!

----------


## xrisam

Xρόνια πολλά στην κουκλίτσα την Λαζαρίνα!!!

----------

